# ARGC part 10



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaayyy!  Me first


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

me 2nd!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

me 3rd! 

God AF is a nightmare - it's that beastly gestone I know it....really hurts and flowing is an understatement (sorry TMI) - more like torrent. Anyway on another note DH had his Xmas do last night (new job - only been there 3 weeks) and he got locked in a loo for 1/2 hour - bless   (hopefully on his own   )

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lueky- it sucks I know. AF is being pleasant to me since I had my USA treatment. A real novelty, as I normaly faint, puke and have cramps from hell. This time I took no painkillers- woohooo. 
hot water bottie lukey- that is my trick


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey, MH it is!  Torrent is good sign, sort of, has cost me £500 in acu to achieve it!

Nico, you are absolutely INSANE

She - No tree in my house either.  In fact there are about 10 black plastic bags piled up ready to go to the dump, the dining table is covered in clothes that need to go to charity, no one has hoovered in about 3 weeks, so there's a lot to be done before we can even contemplate decorations!

Jeanne - 15 is great, 15 that are good is even better.  Good mix of ICSI and non icsi.  Looks likely you will be Monday transfer to me, they will take them to blast stage unless you have 2 that are very clearly ahead of the rest.

Doll - hope you are feeling good an optimistic this morning.

Nell - hope dh is OK, maybe he'd just had enough of their company and was missing his wifey?

Off to get some breakfast.....

Sency xx


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Just had phone call from embryo people - it's stressful waiting!  Actually got 16 eggs, but one was a little small.  Now got 14 embryos - very relieved, just got to get stressed by the daily updates - do they phone the same time (roughly) every day?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

14 is superb!! Woohoo...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeanne - that is an amazing start - BRILLIANT! They do call roughly the same time but it might be an different hour either way...today's is the most impt one and you have sailed through that, so onwards and upwards!

Oh god just got lovely messages back from my 2 bestest friends who are boys, telling me they want to give me a big cuddle to make me feel better (trouble is, one if up north and one is in Oz!) Hey ho - did no help for the tears though...   I am so lucky to have such a wonderful DH and such lovely friends....oh off I go again.....

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- focussing on what you do have is what really helped me. A lovely DH and good friends - a lovely and invaluable combination....and the tears are therapy too remember...grieving and dealing with events whilst not nice at the time is necessary.
hugs matey


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

You are right I know Nell - thnx. I do know how lucky I am and tell myself that everyday.....still want a baby badly though (greedy cow that I am)....see you lot - I'm not really dealing with this at all....in fact feel like a psychotic madwoman - fine one minute/crap the next...so will concentrate on somethinhg kmore important for the nxt 24 hours - DOL and her result....                          

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey, how did your DH get locked in the loo??  Couldn't he kick the door down like they do in the movies?      Your mates are lovely - I hope you are feeling comforted by their virtual hugs.  Lukey, do allow youself time to grief - your feelings are quite natural and you shouldn't feel bad for having them.  I still have the odd little cry for my miscarriage last year.   

Nellster, you are right - I tend to focus on the positive though yesterday I was hugely ****** off when AF arrives.  Every month I always hope that she won't if you know what I mean.  We have our lovely DHs, friends and our health.  I must say, I would rather have my DH than a bub given the choice although both would be very nice indeed.

Jeanne, well done again.  Bumper crop of embryos!

Sency, it's all going on in your house!  I too have a massive bag of clothes to go to the charadee shop.  Are you still on injections?

When's Dolly testing?  Today?  I am so not au courant at the mo...

Gosh, just realised going to Suffolk on Saturday for a friends party.  Spending the night there too - eeek.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

make sure you don't wear those thigh-length boots in Suffolk She....

She - I know what you mean - life without DH would be unthinkable - I guess he must feel the same to stop him going for another model with younger eggs than mine   ...not saying I look like a model - oh you know what I mean....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

There you go    We are so lucky to have such gorgeous DHs.
My sister's is a nightmare - he left her and their daughter and shacked up with another woman.  So far, he's had 2 kids with the other woman and my sis has just had a baby boy  with him      

To say I'm confused and relieved that I'm not in the same situation is an understatement!

Yeah, will wear my boots today in the relative safety of the West end  

So what are  you up to today?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Just about to put on happy christmas face and do some more xmas shopping....


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Girls, just a quickie again as I'm at work.

She, I test tomorrow.... I can't believe how quickly it's come round actually.

I had BAD af pains again through the night and this morning - but touch wood - they've subsided a bit again.  So am still on knicker alert... I think I have spent more time in the loo this morning than I have at my desk!  

I'm out tonight (going to Ubon with a couple of friends) so that should keep my mind off things (for a little while anyway!).  But I'll catch up with all your news when I get home.

love to all
Dolly x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Best of luck for tomorrow Dolly!  Love Ubon - going on Sunday for dinner so please don't eat all the black cod  

I know the knicker watch syndrome well - I bet you have your brightest whites on....


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dolly - AF cramps without AF sounds like a good sign?

She - yes, still on 2 IM jabs and 1 sub Q each night.  

I'm going out tonight too - first evening out since October I think 

Lukey - good luck Christmas shopping, where are you heading to?

Sency - bored at work -xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

She, think I just might... since I've been on steroids I've been eating like a horse!  

Sency, SNAP... I'm bored too!

Dx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW what a day i have had done all shopping for my xmas pressys got to ken hi st at .8.30 and did suppermarkett sweet for the Make and Bake but having trouble  finding Butter milk so will have to find some on saturday

now at work and very busy

Dolly i am thinking of you 

lukey  make and bake  make and bake   make and bake  are you smiling       and i'm getting all oh its just a few people to now having  about 15 on and off from 12-4 mad mad mad mad mad 

i will be wraping and sewing this years master peice on to JJ christmas sak tonite

Ill tell lukey all about the master peice later when i have more time  TIME TIME TIME what is TIME

love you all 

nicoo


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

today's summary :

Dol/Senc : bored
Nell : deep
She : worried
Nico : MAD
Lukey : sad
Jeanne : excited

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

X
                            XXX
                          XXXXX
                        XXXXXXX
                      XXXXXXXXX
                    XXXXXXXXXXX
                  XXXXXXXXXXXXX
                XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
              XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                        IIIIIIIIIIIIIII

MY BIGEST KISSMAS TREE FOR YOU SAD GIRL PLEASE SMILE 4 ME


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

am snapping out of it now


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- I wallowed like a wallowing thing with a really good reason to wallow...so if it feels right, just go with it. Everyone is different and same goes for how they deal with it.  If you want to be sad, BE SAD...but know that there will come a day when things don't feel so overwhelming. 
Deep huh- cool...never been called that before...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

today's summary : of nico

bored in general
deep in thought about what to sew on jjs sak this year
worried about lukey being sad
: MAD doing a make and bake when i need a day off

excited  about a week off after next saturday  yip yip yippy


chicken something in the slow cooker at home so i dont have to cook later 

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah deep was not the right word but I could not think of the right word...I wish I was such a good cook (I am not bad actually) that I could say "chicken something" too; in such a nonchalent way...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

you crazeeee cats
I have my boots on and am going out - has only taken over an hour to decide what to wear (and what not to wear for that matter)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She's wearing kinky boots....probably


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think there's any 'probably' I think they're 'definitely'

Still in office - not meeting friend til 8 and can't face late night shopping

Sxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Eek, that is a long day. Which reminds me, must go look at my recent ebay purchases that arrived today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Waiting for DH to get home so a little quiz for you all....

Shoot (make that "Ignore" - less dangerous!), shag or marry? put ig, sh or m after each name - you have to choose three out of three per line before moving on to the next line :

1) Robbie, David Beckham, Goerge Michael
2) Jude Law, Joe Worseley, David Cameron
3) Guy Richie, Mark Ramprakash, Tony Blair
4) Steven Gerrard, Ewan McGregor, Prince William
5) Prince Harry, Keanu Reeves, Matthew McConaghey

I will not influence you with my selection...

L

xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Dolly...tons of luck....def seems right that AF signs without AF is good news.
Lukey....you are doing soooo well, you sound like a really strong person but even you! are allowed to have worse days and get very upset about everything.I normally hit rock bottom first and then try pathetically to pick myself up, usually failing miserably.
Jeanne....wow! what a great amount of embryos, the calls are nerve wracking to wait for.I got called the first 2 days around twenty past/ half past nine,the third day around 10.30 and today(4th days just to arrange a time for tomorrow) around 11 ish.
Tomorrow is transfer, really nervous as to what the embryos have gone to etc as they said they checked them today but never look for detail as it disturbs them too much today?
Had to call ARGC to ask if i could be put on to the dreaded gestone instead of cyclogest as I have the most awful problems in my stomach/rear with them.Has anyone else reacted like that?I always used to be ok on them but recently its got really bad.
Love to you all
Molly Mo
x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Lukey (Have to admit wrote Lurkey first of all and had to delete it), kinda feel abit unfaithful doing this, so much so I'm gonna do it anyway.

1. shag, marry, ignore (I actually like George M personality wise, Robbie could shop me a trick or to and David, well his steady isn't he)  
2. shag, marry, ignore
3. shag, marry, ignore
4. ignore, marry, shag
5. ignore, marry, shag

I have to say I had to look up Joe, Mark and Mathew.  You can tell your a posh bird Lukey, cricket, rugby and the royals.  Mine would of been more like Rasby Nesbit, Jim Royale and John McCirick, I am joking, god just imagine, I could actually throw up thinking about him riding me like a race horse, with those big soiled apple pickers he wears.  

When I first went to the clinic in March there was a notice about the BBC filming there must be the programme next week!  Hard cases?, well i think high fsh are the hardest cases hence why they are so stringent on this!!! What do you think Lukey?

Sam x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey said:


> Waiting for DH to get home so a little quiz for you all....
> 
> Shoot (make that "Ignore" - less dangerous!), shag or marry? put ig, sh or m after each name - you have to choose three out of three per line before moving on to the next line :


1) sh m ig
2) sh ig ig
3) ig, m, ig 
4) ig, ig, ig 
5) ig, m, sh

No idea who half of them were-


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls, just wanted to wish all the very best to Dolly and Molly. I'll be thibking of you both with fingers crossed.
Best wishes all 
Mel


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

i dont get the quiz  sorry but i am not sure who some of the people r 

i have crashed and burned .............shattered 

good luk dolly

good nite all


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi to all, can't say much as hurt finger and can't type, will ponder the sh, ig, m thing tomorrow when more time!
gl dol and mol
lots of love
egg
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Robbie - Ignore (but would actually like to shoot!), Beck - shag, George Michael- marry (only cos he's rich)

Jude - marry, Joe W - (don't know who he is... so don't know if I would shag him!), David Cameron - ignore

Guy Ritchie - marry, Mark Ramprakash - shag, Tony Blair - ignore 

Steven Gerard - ignore, Ewan - shag, Prince William - marry (quite fancy being Queen Dolly)

Prince Harry - marry (if I can't be Queen would still quite like to be HRH Princess Dolly), Matthew M - shag, Keanu - ignore

Just back from a lovely evening with my friends..... I really wish I wasn't testing tomorrow!  I'm DREADING IT!  When you've had so many BFNs it is near impossible to imagine a different outcome.... now i wish I'd bought a hpt so I would at last have an idea what to expect.

I've just flicked into Eastenders... is there a couple having IVF?  I don't watch it so don't know who they are... she's just had a scan and she doesn't have any follicles.

love
Dx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Marry and shag to kingdom come Matthew Mc - phwoar woof woof!!!

Good luck tomorrow Dolly babes

Night night my lovely egirl chums.

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Morning useless quizz-doers

for Dol x 10000000000000000000             

Much later - out

Lukey

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

disappearing under work / family / xmas...

but quick GOOD LUCK DOLLY

Sue xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dolly good luck  xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

IIIII


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

show off


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

NIco - it took me over 10 mins!!    

I am off today and trying to get my damn printer to do labels and it keeps changing the format so they aren't in the right place...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone

Beautiful tree Nell.

Best of luck Dolly - thinking of you today.

Nellster, you can always resort to the old fashioned way as far as the labels are concerned... 

Just waiting for the car to be sprayed then will be hitting the shops with a vengeance.  Hope to get all the shopping finished today.  Fingers crossed.

Hugs and kisses to everyone.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dolly - oodles and oodles of good luck!

Aw Lukey, what a rubbish response to your quiz!  (Ialways thought it was shove shag or marry - slightly less violent than the shoot!!)

1) Robbie(m), David Beckham (sh), Goerge Michael (ig)
2) Jude Law (m), Joe Worseley(sh), David Cameron (ig)
3) Guy Richie(sh), Mark Ramprakash(m), Tony Blair(ig)
4) Steven Gerrard(ig), Ewan McGregor(sh), Prince William (m)
5) Prince Harry(ig), Keanu Reeves(m), Matthew McConaghey(sh)

Some of those were a bit iffy on the decision making, but the rules are the rules!

Nell, very arty!

She - good luck on the shopping front!

Someone crying in the clinic this morning, don't know why, but so sad!

Had a lovely din last night with old mate form a previous job.  Bit late again this morning, so think call will be a late one again, and am leaving office at 3:30, so you may not hear from me til tomorrow.

Sency xxxxxx
Sency xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell I have lable trouble every time i do them at work and i print 2000 at a time i always have to call suppot and they take over my puter and do it for me XXXX


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello Dolly

I just wanted to wish you and your dh lots of luck for today, I shall be sending lots of       thoughts.

love mimi27


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Has any one herd from DOLLY BIRD


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Anxiously waiting for news.................


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

me too....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi girls, I only just heard from the clinic (I didn't go in until 10am).

Well, the news is that my HCG level is.... 3!  Which in their words "isn't negative.... but it isn't positive...." (but I always thought anything under 5 was negative).  Looks like something must have started but then stopped.  Anyway, I have to keep taking meds for the timebeing and wait to hear from them.  They said I might need to have another test in a couple of days... but with a level of 3 I can't imagine there is any point!  But I'll keep you posted.

As you can imagine I'm feeling a bit numb.... will be back later....

Dx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Dolly, that really sucks, I'm so sorry.This cycle seemed to be going so well too.  There are no words.
       

It doesn't fell like we're hitting our 50%+ success rate these days.

Lots of Love
Sencybil xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh dolly i'm so sorry, lots of    

Sue xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dolly 

sending you lots of love , what would happen if you did a HPT would that show anything You never know it may just be a late starter? not that i know but I love to hold on to hope 

here have one of my Kissmas trees I'm sure Lukey wont mind (she kind of thinks they are hers "bless")

     X
    XX
   XXX
  XXXX
 XXXXX
XXXXXXXX
    IIIII              nICO


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- what a day for you both....Not nice to be left in limbo till they repeat the test.   from me and   from my DH.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

where is Lukey today  I miss her 

Are you all out shopping while i'm stuck at work AGAIN


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Dolly 
I'm so very sorry, what a terrible situation for you to be in. 
       
Love
Mel xxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope, I am at home, decorating and about to go walk a dog. Just had a slimfast shake for dinner- because I cannot be bothered cooking!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm back - been shopping in yummy-mummy land (Guildford) and then had nails and eyebrows done - look and feel beautiful...

Dol - there are no words, but as you know, I think you are so brave and an inspiration to me for sure...sending you even more hugs and kisses - it is fine for you to have a kissmas tree too as it is an important (but ****) day.....

Missed you all too!

L 

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Have just reviewed the badly done quiz and my summary is as follows:

You don't know some good tottie when you see it (sjc)
You can't have two igs in one line (each line you have to choose one ig, one shag and one marry) - (Nelst)
Matthew Mc def needs sh**ging to kingdom come and back again - loudly (She)
Some people only chose the royals for fear of being beheaded - this is cheating (Dol)
You are v bad at quizzes (Nico)
One of you is good at quizzes (Senc)

Heehee

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

WHAT EVER  

at home glass  of bubbles in my hand and could quiet happily go to bed.  *
8.30 start in  the morning but just a short am at work as ice skating at kew gardens with JJ my god son and family .

and then ill be a  cookin and a bakein for the Make and bake on sunday so i can enjoy one morning in bed on sunday with a cup of erl gray and the archeres..

XXXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, they didn't ring me back.... and I actually didn't have the energy to call them... so will carry on my meds as they said and will call tomorrow.  It's very annoying that it's up to me to chase them!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

Dolly, god you have been through it, I just can't imagine how you have coped with so much upset, I felt bad enough having had just the one BFN.  Can I just say that my HCg was 3 and they did not say anything else to me toer than it was a negative.  Please do not think that I am putting a downer on this but just wanted to give you that peice of info.  Maybe that tested something else at the same time which indicated that there is a possibility...I hope so.  Can I ask why you need IVF is it down to unexplained?

Samxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Sam, the annoying thing is I know that there is no hope ... but was told to continue taking my meds anyway... so here I am with a negative result and still pumping my body with injections and tablets every couple of hours (am on heparin twice a day, steroids, ritrodine 4 x a day, cyclogest 2 x a day and aspirin!).  I think the problem is that Mr T hadn't seen my notes and they didn't want to tell me to stop until he had seen them.  But i think they must have forgotten me!  

We need IVF because I've had 2 ectopic pregnancies so lost my tubes.  

love
Dx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Dolly

You must be feeling pretty frustrated at not having had that call, especially as the phones are off tomorrow.  I guess you'll pop round there for some feed back?  Was your treatment any different from that at Guy's or your previous one at ARGC.  On that note, how would people feel having a long protocol list of woman and one for the short protocols?  

Sam x


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I was going to ring the emergency number and hope to get through to someone.  If not then I'll just stop taking the meds....  I haven't got the energy to go in and see them.  Am going to try and get on with some fun things, pick up christmas tree, maybe do some Christmas shopping (actually not sure that comes under the category fun!).


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- Xmas shopping is torture to me. I absolutely detest it. Now doing it from the comfort of my armchair is a whole different matter....I lurve the internet.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Me=pooped and off to my pit for some shuteye. Nighty night troops....


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Dolly..Sosorry you have had this news and left hanging over the weekend too.Am thinking of you
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Mol - best of luck with the ET    
Dol - oh hun: do try to call them up so you can get off those beastly injections and try () to get on with life as you say      

Off to make porridge for the golfing DH...

L

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Lukey, morning... what you up to today?

Molly, did you have ET yesterday?  How did you get on?

I'm just beginning to realise how unorganised I am!  Luckily I don't have much to buy... but even so had better get shopping!  My brother and I are going into the West End tomorrow (that should be fun!), but were going to go in early so hopefully be in and out before it becomes too hellish!

I'm going to call the emergency number now... I'll be back soon and let you know what they say!

love
Dx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

EXCELLENT.... no answer ... great emergency number!!!!







.

Not sure what to do.. do I take all the meds I'm meant to now.... or not. Do I go in and see them (seems like a long journey when I should be able to do this on the phone!)... DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!

*HELP!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Finally got through to someone... they're going to call me back!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Bloo*dy helll - that's mad...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Dol - so hope you get an answer...re: your shopping tmrw, don't forget the shops don't really open til 11.30. I'm off to do some local shopping then we are going to friends in the Cotswolds for the w/e - then back to watch Man U on Sunday....then 3 days away to pick our new apt for when we move - PHEW. Sending you more hugs today you brave, brave girl    

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

IIIII 
Am starting the day with a positivity tree, because it makes me feel happy. Playing my Xmas CD's and Nell is feeling just a little bit Christmasy. Dog is back with his parents and I have hoovering, study, and some tidying up to do today.

I put some lights on atree out front but only half are working, the other half are dead- grrrr


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Got the call... have to keep taking all meds and back in for a blood test tomorrow (just to confirm that it's definitely negative).  

So looks like I'm going to be hanging around Marylebone for a little while after my blood tests waiting for the shops to open!!  Maybe there'll be a space at the LPQ for a coffee and danish...!

Lukey, have a lovely weekend in the Cotswolds (one of my favourite places).  

Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- be thinking of you.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you finally got someone Dolly and actually know what to do now!

Yes, had ET yesterday, had 1 'early' stage blast put in and 1 someother not quite but nearly blast put in, a bit blinded by science at the mo but anyway they are in.Think there is a difference in opinion as to whether the fact that they are slower means an inferior quality or not.
Lab rang this morn and have 1 other early blast that although good cells on inside the outside was a bit iffy(my interpretation)They asked if we wanted to freeze it and we did say yes as I guess you never know.
Its all a lottery and i don't think they ever really know for sure whats viable or not, it is still very much an unknown science in my opinion.
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Mol - small consolation - I am sure Senc had the same embies as you (well not the SAME ones obviously.....  ) - and look at her now!
Senc - is this right?

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Had to have a power snooze, and just woke up. Feel kind of sicky. Think I just need to stuff my face!!

What everyone up to?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Lazy Nelst   

Off away for the w/e in a mo...so have a good one all!

Dol - hope it gets sorted one way or the other tomorrow - I will be thinking of you.

LOL

L

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dolly - bit of a mare all round for you hon    

Mol - sounds good on the emby front, and fab that you had one to freeze too.

Lukey - how weird, we were supposed to be going to see friends in the Cotswolds too!  WE have some sort of weird location matching thing going on!!

Not great news from me.  My levels yesterday went up, but they have slowed a lot.  Previously they were doubling every 36 hours, have slowed to every 50 hours (should be around 40 hours).  ALso had cramps and a tiny bit of spotting.  Cancelled all our plans for the weekend and taking it very easy indeed.  They wanted me back in tomorrow, but I can't face the weekend hike to Harley St, and think taking it easy would be better for me, so I put them off to Monday.  Its not like they can really do anything different anyway, I'm already on the full arsenal of drugs.

Sorry to be gloomy

Sency xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency- hmmm, put feet up girl and rest. You are right. Not much they can do except take care and get DH to do all the running around.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sency - Maybe it's a lull and will pick up again (not sure i know enough about hcg works)? I know my hcg levels tailed off when i lost one embryo earlier on in the pg (with a bleed) but then picked up again afterwards when the other hung on in there. Thinking of you. xx

Does anyone know the argc approach to chinese herbs? I'm seeing a new acupuncturist on monday (old one left town...) who apparently has a thing about chinese herbs helping with lowering fsh. Have any of you used them? And do you know how argc is about them?

Sue xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I asked about some of the stuff I take, and was told everything was fine but nothing during treatment.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dolly  poor you sweet heart  You could come to my make and bake in between your calls at ARGC you would be very welcome

have had a long day work at 8am ice skating at 12 with lovely god son and family lunch with them back to work to fire new assistant  as she is ............ i have no words to explain 

home to cook for tomorrow  now have glass of wine while wait for dish washer to finish so i can do the next lot of star buscuts to hang on tree and decorate tomorrow.
al so kidnapped god son for sleep over I have looked after him from the day he was born as was his brother and sisters Nanny for many years

I feel pooped

Nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Nico, unfortunately I don't think I'd be very good company just now and wouldn't want to put a dampner on what sounds like a fantastic day!  But I really appreciate your kind invitation.

Sency, I think you've made the right decision about taking it easy tomorrow.  You have to do what feels right for you.  I hope those levels do what they need to on Monday and will put your mind at rest.  

Is anyone watching the X-factor final?  Surely Ray can't win....!  He's very sweet and all... but surely not the winner!

love to all

Dolly x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sency .. sorry only just read your post as  you know i dont have a clue about any of this but just think if you were a normal pregnant person you would not have a clue what your levels were and in wich case you would not be sat at home worriying now so ......................... i dont know what i am trying to say but somew times you can know too much  as they say on here TMI..

god bless 

dishwasher on again Nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ray got the sympathy vote so far, so it has to be the chick really...

Now take that were pretty good- they all looked rather awkward though.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Ray was an entertainer with a bloody good voice but Leona was the artist!

Sency, hold tight, it may just be your body sending you a message to take it easy, rest up and don't overdo it.

Sue, I am now a bit wary of chinese herbs.My previous acupuncturist was treating me with them and the blood tests that I had done showed that whilst my fsh was a nice figure my eostradial was high and apparantly this combination is only usually due to a cyst, which I didn't have so it must have been the herbs.
I responded very badly to the stimming drugs for the IVF thta I started that same cycle.
Molly Mo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I did the herb thing before i had any TX it did change my periods and made them heaver which is good for the blood flow to womb etc  and i have a friend who after 4 ivfs conceived naturally on herbs and accupuncher but has also been doing it again for 2 years and has not yet fallen pregnant.
I just know i spent alot of money on them.

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

T'is Sunday and the nana shall dance and make merriment...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Nell, LOVE the banana!  He's got some pretty cool moves.. shame I missed the xmas party.... could have borrowed a few to wow the crowds!!!!

Just off to the blood place... joy.... and then to Oxford Street with my little brother... more joy.... 

love
Dx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nell -  hmm, dancing bananas, that's gotta make a girl feel better!  In response   

Nico, have fabby M&B today.

Dol -     .  Hope the Christmas shopping isn't too hideous

Where's our She hulk?

Did absolutely nothing yesterday, and feel a lot better today.  No more cramping which is good.  Going to finish those blasted Christmas cards today, and send dh to the neighbours party on his own.  

Sency xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thx for the advice on the herbs - think i'll hold fire on them til i've had argc appointment this fri (stupidly really nervous about it).

nico - enjoy the m&b, am quite envious (despite bah humbug). Interesting what you said about cyst-like symptoms - i had a cyst for the first ivf and got only 3 eggs. 11 on the second (without cyst). Didn't realise it could have that effect...

sency - that's great news about the cramping stopping, REALLY good sign i think.

dolly - hope you're doing ok 

completely failed to get into x factor this time. Did strictly instead (mainly for Mark R ogling)

I've lost my address book (turned flat upside down) so am definitely not even going to manage cards this year. oh dear  

Sue xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

The big green one is away for the weekend I think...or am I muddling that up with someone else?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

All baked and maked just off to walk dog with my boys .. party starts at 12

i will fill you all in later off for a mince pie before my walk as JJ and god son not dressed yet

nico

dolly happy shopping xXX


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Truly lately?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope, but if you click on her name and go to 'see recent posts' that should give you an idea if she has been around on other boards etc..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls -can't believe I forgot it was M&B today! - hope it all went well Nico  

Senc - so hope everything is OK...hold tight and ensure DH is a complete slave  
Nelst - did not know you could do that with the recent post thing - great we can be really nosey    
Mol - how you doing? : hope those embies are nice and warm - is test day on Xmas day?!!   
She - where are you? Oh yeah - Suffolk   
Dol - hoping they did not make you wait too long with the call hun   
Sue - that "losing the address book" line is a very cheeky excuse   

Anyway had lovely evening away - v festive and lots of bubbly to keep me smiling...friend has the two most beautiful children in the world who rush over and hug you v hard when they see you - it was lovely and not too hard at all (ie I passed the test!)

We are off away for 3 days from tomorrow so save all your gossip for when I get back....back Wed pm

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Nel..thanks for that, Truly not been posting since 28th nov, very strange!

Lukey..have a lovely few days away, where are you going?
Yes, testing was to be xmas day but blood place not open then (of course ARGC are!) so they gave us choice of testing 24th Dec (not that brave) or27th Dec.

Does anyone know poss side effects of ritodrine? my leaflet seems to be in every language other than english.

Molly Mo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

> Side effects
> 
> Medicines and their possible side effects can affect individual people in different ways. The following are some of the side effects that are known to be associated with this medicine. Because a side effect is stated here, it does not mean that all people using this medicine will experience that or any side effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Nel


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello people,hope ur all feeling festive..first chance i've had to log in!

Dolly- what a runaround...hope ur ok now x

Sency-found out that my levels were 44 on blood test day..scan on tues x

Molly how are you?

Hi Lukey and Nico you mad pair!!

(just an aside- Create success rates for the year are 56% at the mo if anyone wants a stab!-hope i didnt just swear!!!)

Love to you all will try and log in tommorrow but im pretty busy til wed am now xxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good luck for scan Louby, have you had an repeat betas since test day?

Lukey, I'm not sure how we're going to survive without you til Wed.  Hope you find a lovely flat though.

Nico, bet you are still socialising with the decorators!  

Nell , mine of information

Dolly - hope your shopping was successful and you are OK.

She - hope you had a fun weekend.

DH at neighbours' party, me waching ALice in Wonderland!

Sency xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am going to be watching kinky boots later....looks great. I watched nanny mcphee yesterday-nice film


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Louby Lou,
I am fine thank you, bored, wondering and worried
Love to you
Molly Mo


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck for scan louby lou
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  make and bake all over a good turn out.

dolly was hoping  for a post that said they got it all wrong, xxxxxxx

monday is on its way i have a 6 day week looming

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

feet up now eh Nico?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

feet up and glass in hand nell when  do you get to see dh again and where bwill you be having christmas


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies, can anyone tell me how long roughly i would need to wait for an appointment?  If this treatment hasnt worked, and im not feeling very positive about it, im thinking of moving clinics.

Cant get onto the website, it seems to be down.

Thanks.xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Bendy

Hope you're wrong about your current treatment!

The waiting time is about 3-4 months but you can get lucky with cancellations. Give them a call and request a pack? Be prepared for an entirely new clinic experience at ARGC - busy, busy, busy! Blood tests every day (sometimes twice) and calls every day to tell you what meds to take. I have had failed txs elsewhere but went to ARGC recently and was V impressed. The ARGC is however a clinic, not a hospital (no private bedrooms here!) and you will need to expect Central London prices (which are increased by the close monitoring) - I would set aside about 8K....

Good Luck!

Lukey

xx

PS Nico - are the pictures of the great M&B??!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

thats alot of pennies but sounds worth it. i shall phone for a pack tomo thanks.x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- see DH on Wed when he drives over, with a packed car! We are spending Xmas over here, chilling and eating with maybe a bit of fresh air every now and then


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello my emates

Have missed you all! Just a quick post to say hello, made it back from Suffolk in one piece! Lots of police cars along the A12 though which brought the whole thing home in a scarey way.

Just had a lovely anniversary dinner and now going to bed via a nice shower as am pooped. Great party on Saturday night but didn't hit the rather uncomfortable sack till gone 4am so need some good shut-eye tonight.

Hope to catch up more tomorrow - work permitting.

Nighty night
*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHe- glad you had fun. Oh and....

[glow=green,2,300]  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 

Nose back to the grindstone tomorrow eh?!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning Lovely Ladies, 
Dolly and Scency I hope everything works out well for you both, take care.
I'm on the train this morning so managed to catch up on all the gossip.
Have a great day everyone and wrap up warm cause it is jolly chilly out there.
Love Mel XX


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Woo hooo - last working week before Christmas     

Morning everyone. Mel, you're an early riser - on the train already!! How are you?

Nellster, yes, back to the grindstone  Thanks for your kind wishes babes.

Will try to catch up on previous chatter later on today - am totally out of the loop at the mo.

*xx*


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

This time next week will be.....Christmas Morning!

Still no tree in our house, but at least I have finished the cards!

Sency xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well done Sency.
I hope that you are taking it easy...
DH picked up a tree yesterday while I was crying over the footie results - I've gone for the less is more look.  Gone for pink and black baubles with silver as the accent colour - looks very nice if I say so myself


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Blowing everyone bubbles - Dolly are you ok hunny?

Thinking of you and willing everything to turn out right.

*xx*


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Dear all,

I hope you won't mind me asking for a bit of advice. I learnt this morning that our most recent pregnancy - from an FET - is a chemical, so it's time to move on to the next cycle. My husband and I think that after four cycles we should probably try another clinic, and had an initial consultation at ARGC a couple of weeks ago. We liked it more than we expected to! The one thing I'm worried about it is holding down my job while cycling, due to havign to come in every morning for bloods etc. how do you guys manage this? If you get there early is the wait still really bad or are there ways to ensure you can actually get to a 9am meeting? The thought of trying to handle that is really really stressful so I'd love any advice you have.

Many thanks

Britgrrl


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

#
#
Got the monday blues I think its as i have such a long week with no help and no time for shopping.

Dh got uo in the nite and walked in to a door and has split his head open pillow looks like some one has chopped his head of , he is shopping for my pressy today so hopfully the bang on the head will go in my favouir  

hope Dolly is ok

and sency do you have a blood test today


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi britgirl

I have not started yet but the other girls will help you  sorry to here about your latedst TX good luck for next year 

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

wew are all quiet to day Im at work and needed a chat went in to tyhe chat room what a weied place i could not get out quickenough


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

just finished work. phew! a night doing some sorting and maybe a bit of tele depending what is on and possibly a long soak in the bath. got a snack size apple pie that has my name on it!!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nico - you have been somewhere I haven't dared venture into!

Don't forget everyone, Prof Tash is on TONIGHT at 9.

Sxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Will be avoiding that then like the plague. One of the docs at work who knows we have had treatment asked me what I thought, and I had only watched the one with the lady who did DE, the welsh one trying for #2 with a new partner and the twin who got the ovary from her sister to get pregnant. Way enough for me....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh i love a bit of dr trash its at the atgc tonite i think 

sence how did the test go today  i got out of the chat room as soon as i went in .

nico still work ing still board still full from make and bake


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Eeek, called in tomorrow for immune testing (haven't had any up to now) and progesterone upped again.

God, couldn't this just be a little easier??

Sency xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, Sency...they are keeping a close eye eh?! 

I love Judge Judy, she was on top form tonight and I sat there chuckling. Then I looked at my Xmas lights and the little angel I got in memory of what was not to be, and had a little cry....don't you just love hormones?!!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi She, yes did have a bit of an early one this morning as I had to go to the cinic as I've run out of drugs. I'm still feeling pretty sick and have been advised by the clinic that I shouldn't really fly, which means our Dubai try at new year is out of the window!! So now sick as a parrot too  your tree sounds lovely, we got ours on Saturday, we have gone for silver and baby blue.
Hi Britgirl, the best way to cope with all the injection and scans during your treatment is to get to the blood place for 7.30 on the dot as usually you get seen pretty quickly and the same when you have a scan is to get in asap and get your name down on the list that they have in reception as they call you in order of arrival. The second week is the killer really as you often get called back once and sometimes twice, so it maybe worth book that week as A/L if work are going to be difficult. I was lucky as I work in the city so although a bit of a drag not too horrendous.
Take care
Mel


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico - i did the chat room once only too, v odd...

sency - really good luck tomorrow, good that they are taking good care of you

i've tried to avoid prof tash as much as poss but apparently tonight's about a 43 yr old who wants PGS at argc (errr... that will be me then). won't be able to resist i suspect.

tree up and decorated and dog p*ssed on it. nice.

love to all xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sue- sorry but I laughed at the dog pee....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Was also pondering...did Welshie leave us?  I miss the sheephugger


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello my lovelies.. I know I say it everytime, but boy can you girls chatter!

I'm totally lost where everyone is but good luck to everyone on treatment and starting treatment  

An update from me.. had my nuchal scan on Thursday, all very well, risk of 1:4538 for each twin so very pleased!  Also had FBC and call from ARGC to say I can come off the gestone... yeh   and I phase out of the dexamethisone over next 9 days.  Have to stay on clexane for another 8 weeks but I can deal with that.

Mel, hope yours is good news on Thursday, I'll be thinking of you  

K xx

PS She, you'll have to post a picture of your tree.. sounds totally gorgeous


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ktc- great news!

I downloaded take that new album and cannot stop playing it...am addicted, he-elp me-eeee!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nell, a girl after my own heart!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaaay!  An evening to myself with lappie and telly...

Britgirl, welcome.

Ktc, lovely to see your face  .  Glad the nuchal scan went well.  When's your due date?

Nico, your poor dh!  How could you let him go shopping in his condition?  Prof Trash!!!  

Oh, Sue, PMSL at your dog!  Hope the tree isn't too smelly    

Mel, didn't know you're still on drugs.  What are you taking?  Must be costing a small fortune!  Sorry that you won't be able to travel.  Will you be able to get a refund on the tickets?  Your tree sounds lovely too - I love baby blue    Sorry you're still feeling sick though.  I hoping it's just in the morning.

Sency, are you back at work?  Hope you are taking things easy.  Thanks for the reminder re: Prof Tash.  Am recording it so that DH can watch it later on in the week.  Watching Rearenders at the mo.  Didn't realise there was an ivf storyline!  

Nellster you mad thing.  2 more sleeps till DH's return - yaaaaay!  Bet you can't wait!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe Welsie is taking a break.  Sometimes this whole thing can take over our lives completely..

Yaaaay, it's the ARGC!  Woo hoooo!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, sat here weeping, knew I should not have watched it....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- when do you get the NK results?... mine were back pretty quick-less than the time they told me.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gawd, I redid them (yes redid) a couple of Tuesdays ago so was hoping for the results today  

Felt so sorry for the midwife.  How she can do that job with what she is beyond me.  Was too shell shocked to weep to be honest.  Needed a large glass of pouilly fume to recover.  Of course I'm now thinking maybe should go down the pgd route as miscarried at 7 weeks last year..  Geez! 

Nell, how long did it take for your results Nellster?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It's pants isn't it- my heart was breaking for her. My friend that had IVFx2 and miscarried twice is in the same job.  Damn hard for anyone, but cannot imagine dealing with that on a daily basis. Most days I am dealing with kids, but recently there has been a spate of " I think I am pregnants" turn into clinic, SO I have had to do the test and tell them the good news...all the while wishing it was me. 
PGD was discussed with me at my appt and that is something they may spring on us later I imagine, I can see the logic if there is high chance of m/c.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooh did not see the end question. I think mine were back in just over a week, I put it into my diary and am sure they were much earlier than the 2-3 weeks I was told. Ok just checked.
Bloods taken on 21 nov and results back 6 dec.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I modified my original post with the question.
Hope to get my results this week!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Question - how does ARGC's protocol work?  Do you start off on the pill?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Phew- I thought I was losing the plot   

I am off to bed, got my gynae appt tomorrow to try and arrange the damned hysteroscopy thing...boohoo. Early start, and straight to work afterwards....yuk. Need to check the undergrowth as no doubt the dildocam will come into it somewhere, never had an appt yet which did not involve lubricating gel and a condom covered wand...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I was told I am on short protocol, so start treatment with stims pretty much straight away...not sure on Long protocol, think it normally is sniffer or jabs for down reg. I have done one of each and have to say the SP is for me. I am going to be WICKED when I have menopause based on my reactions to the downreg sniffer!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Dildocam?  WTF

The Lister put me on the pill for 21 ****** days then I sniffed for ages - probably to suit the schedule      

Oooh, good luck tomorrow with the gynae.

Are you having the HLM done at the ARGC?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- nope, am having it done over here. Cannot keep trying to fly in and out at the right times. Was told it was only to check internal dimensions and such like. 
Wow, pill, I know they use that a lot in USA. I thought sniffing was bad enough.
Dildocam, just seems so apt for the old up the hooha ultrasound


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok night all, sleep well e-chums....and am going to dream    all night....
hugs
nell


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nell, you are truly mad - was all set to google it!! Would have probably encountered a raft of filth!

I guess they don't call it long protocal for nothing!! 

Sweet dreams everyone and wrap up warm - it's a cccoooold night.

Am watching CSI - hope it doesn't freak me out too much.

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hey nel and she is this a private party or can any one join in...............

just had mini sheddies and hot milk to start my long day  I just took a good look at my self in the mirror 

Podgy
grey
and very tiered 

need holiday and gym


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That was our usual nite parteh 

Nico, say it aint so! Could do with your breakfast though.. It will have to be an energy bar and a grande machiato for me 

Off to earn a crust. Christmas dinner at the Avenue tonight.

TTFN and have a good day y'all.
*xx*


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

morning girls 

a bit of lightheart help needed...

Lovely DP making up CD for me to play when driving to him xmas eve - thinking of leaving dog behind - but  after lousy night's sleep (blame prof tash ) can't think of any except:
elvis - blue xmas
george michael - last xmas
driving home for xmas 
bing - white xmas
rocking around the xmas tree - brenda lee

any other favourites out there? can't leave it to him or it will be a load of peculiar jazz numbers...

Sency - thinking of you, good luck today

Sue xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm quite partial to The Darkness' Christmas Time - always has me cranking it up load and singing along


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

ooh yes, that will really wind him up


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Your poor DH!
Very thoughtful of him though.
How's the tree?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

smelly!

there's a VERY strong smell of pine in the flat - but sadly it's disinfectant rather than tree...

did you survive CSI? - i was too traumatised by the 43 yr old with duff eggs (worst fears...) and had to take myself off to bed with hot toddy and sulking dog...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

CSI Miami, followed by a wee bit of Little Britain so went to bed laughing....
Yeah, couldn't let the night end on Prof Tash.  That poor midwife.  But maybe her eggs weren't the problem though....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

wonder if any people on pro trash have been on this site to find out more I would not know half of what i know if it were not for FF

thank god we have each other the ARGC girl has been in our old salon and lives in holland park next to a friend of mine, small world well mine is any way its only as big and my gergeouse salon right now as i never go any where els .

I have got to go to the bank today and thats as far as i go .

nico


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

did the argc girl's twins work out ok nico? I was fretting about it as they usually show them being born. Not sure how long ago the programm's filmed mind...
agree so much about info on FF - i went to my gp to ask his opinion on PGS and he said i obviously knew a lot more about it than him (career change?  ).
Will follow yr advice She and do lighthearted before bed!
Sue xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Appt done and having my HLM on thu this week- eek! It was the only time that would not clash with things...so it is off I go. Initially doc had a dicky fit as she thought I wanted to tube test as well using x-ray and dye. They do not do this here. I said no, just a poke and look around!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Music- there is a nice one by DIDO, which i will look up and another one, that is long and lovely but cannot remember who sings it.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well done Nellster - you're not hanging about are you?  Bet that dildocam was nice and cold    

Yeah, was wondering about the twins too.  What's the story Nico?

Dido?? A bit of a wailer isn't she?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

She - made me laugh with 'bit of a wailer' 
Nell - is the HLM done before you start tx to find out what's going on down there? Are you due to start soon?
ARGC looked v posh on telly last night - am i going to be disapointed fri?   They did an awful lot of 'argc at the cutting edge of science' ysterday didn't they? Luckily DP didn't watch it (was hooked into the choir thing) or i'd have a fight on my hands now i think... (he still thinks there will be a miracle au natural, bless!)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sue, my DH is exactly the same.  Left to him alone we'd still be drifting along au naturel!  The fact that we got pregnant without too much effort last year has strengthened this myopic view of his.  Had to scream at him the other day that I'm 40 not 25    

Yeah, love cutting edge stuff.  It's all good in my book


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

as all i do is sit in a hair salon cutting edge cutting fringe its all getting blury just found out i dont have to go to the bank i was so looking forward to getting out


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wot aboot the Holland Park twins?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I will ck with friend but it looked like that was filmed this summer so may be not ready to come out yet ??

where is lukey miss her like mad

soon it will be you me and nell


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

She's back tomorrow or Thursday - flat hunting somewhere no?
Hope Welshie's ok


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello chums

Feeling a tad more positive today as nice lady at ARGC explained immune tests are just precautionary, as this is the last day they can be done until 2nd Jan, but she said my levels are going up OK.  Must admit I didn't sleep a lot last night.  Just had the mini-immunes, 6 vials not the full 17!  Whew!  Girl in chair next to me was having the full whack and blood man was explaining to her that the 17 vial one is still only about 80ml (5ml per vial), so nothing to get too bothered about, as when you give blood it is over 500 ml).

Anyway, we will see, better be no snow in Chicago tonight.

She - no pills for me, straight on to the sniffer, tho I started on Day 16 of my cycle rather than the usually quoted Day 21.  I had no probs at all with it, a few headaches, but no rampaging murderous moods.  Unfortunately yes, have been back at work since before preg test.  Just hating it at the mo, as supposed to be covering for my boss, and it is all going pear shaped because other people aren't following the timetable she agreed with them.

Britgrl - So Sorry  for your chemical, how horrible for you to get that hope and then have it dashed.  AS pp said, if you get there really early you should be OK, although 10 mins can make quite a difference as there are hoardes of working women turning up prior to 8am.  Would really really try to not schedule 9am meetings though, as you will have scans  - probably Day 4 and Day 8, and maybe daily after that until you are close to trigger - and you won't know how you are going to respond.  The scans supposedly start at 8, so you would think you could easily be out in time for 9, but sometimes there is a bit of a hold up.  I kept working my first week, the latest I got back to office was about 9:20, but you really don't want to be sitting in the clinic clock watching and getting stressed.  I was v lucky, had scan in morning on day 8 which showed I was close, so second blood test and afternoon scan with Mr T on Days 9 and 10 which turned out to be Sat and Sun, and was ready to trigger on Day 10, so I had a fairly easy time of it.  Also difficult as you will not know when ET is, could be Day 2, 3 or 5 after EC, it depends how your embies are going.  I took 4 days sick leave incl EC day, then there was a weekend, then took 3 days leave so I could have plenty of rest after ET.  HTH

Sue - major giggle at you pooch's activities.  Yes, the ARGC did look very good last night.  The careful inclusion of greenery from hanging basket made it look almost rural.  Also, have never seen Mr T's office as featured.  So yes, downgrade your expectations, but hey, who cares about anything other than results.  So pleased she got good news second time around, but first time felt too close to my own situation - betas too low, trying immune issues, bad outcome!

Nico - you poor love, being miserable because you don't need to go to the bank!  I hope you will get plenty of slack time when you are having tx to make up for this marathon!

Lukey -  .  Come back soon having fouhnd lovely Cambridge flat.

Katy - fab news about the twins, and that you can come off gestone.  Will your   ever be the same again?

Back to work, nononnononononononononoonnoononoonno

S xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all
Just watched last night's prof tash, feel thoroughly mis now, glad to see it has had the same effect on us all though. have decided i don't like him very much, he was so biased against mr t and his txs
Sue like sency said they used the very nicest public areas of argc to do the filming, also in reality how many of us had mr T for the first appt, hmm a grand total of 0!!! 
She you're right I need to do 'lighthearted' for the rest of the day so have just arranged to go and see 'the holiday' tonight.  I asked about the pill once and they said they thought it could negatively impact upon the tx cycle but didn't say how.  so don't think you'll have to take it.
Nell hope thurs goes well and no surprises is it still HLM in germany or a bit cheaper? 
Nico a few of the people featured on prof tash have posted on the bbc site which is about the prog, the woman from last night who had no embies after pgd posted on there, i think she had high nk cells also. 
sency yes i have been into mr t's office once for a scan, almost didn't recognise it as it had about 50 sets of notes piled up on it, obviously they had to move them or the hfea would've been telling him off again.  glad your levels are going up ok
   here today v foggy and can't see to the end of the garden, feels quite eerie son will be dark and a bit scary, sometimes wonder if I'm 32 or 12!!
lots of love
egg
xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

fantastic news sency - brilliant that yr levels going up well - that really IS the main thing, really pleased for you.

Egg, yr right, prof tash must have said the word 'unproven' about 50 times. I've never liked him much, ego the size of a planet i think (guess he's got reason but still...)

Glad you've both brought down my expectations of the lap of luxury on friday, was starting to think i'd have to find something respectable to wear...  

this site is SUCh a distraction from work... i've dossed about being mis for the last 4 weeks or so and am now paying the price with mad MAD workload to get done before xmas

keeps me off the streets 

love Sue xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Its cold here on my reception too "its a real pea soup day"

egg have you had your follow up appointment and were you happy with it , and were you ever offered councelling at argc?? sorry Question's Salon running a bit to smoothly , I think it as i am the one co-odernating the whole shabam..

Got meeting with X wife about JJs school work tonight  would rather have my nipples tatooed than spend an eve with her silly cow

nico   I just want to go shopping


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico -I am beginning to think that secretly you want your nips tattooing!! 

HLM is actually free for me.  I just have to endure the hassle from work due to the short notice and the time off for the pre admission, seems I am having a GA for it over here, so will prove interesting.
The lady was very nice and did a smear while she was there! Also check out my ovaries- still there and couple of follies on each side developing, no problems that she could see. Now just have to get over the stress of anaesthetic. I HATE them, and cry myself under each time...I have to apologise to the gasman as it is not them, just the feeling of losing it I hate.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nell - good luck for HLM, it is GA ta ARGC too (not that I've had it).

Sh*t, scan tomorrow.  I'm so petrified it will be empty sac.  Level yesterday = 6884, today = 8410.  Doubling time = 96 hrs.  Should be 48 - 72 hrs.  Sh*t, sh*t, Sh*t!!!!!  Another sleepless night I think.

Sxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

sency,  

it's still going up - that's still a hefty leap (and i'm queen of negative thinking)

will be thinking of you tomorow xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh heck, just heard from DH for first time since yesterday lunctime. I thought this was odd. Anyhow it seems he fancied a pizza last night, stuffed money in his pocket and walked into town. He never made it. He got coshed and beaten up, they left him unconscious. They took his tenner and his wedding ring, as that was all he had on him. Not sure about anything else. Lucky he did not have mobile or wallet. Anyhow he does not remember anything except someone helping him up. He did not know how he got back to his digs and someone in the digs took him to A/E this morning. he has no stitches but his face is a mess and has huge bump. He cannot now make it back tomorrow as he is not sure he can drive. 
I am so upset, no one thought to ring me. He is upset about the wedding ring. I am just hating this horrible world that we live in and missing DH and want him home NOW.... 

This year has been rubbish and I will be glad when it is gone, great start to our festive season.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell  poor DH  send him all our love , was that in london or Aldershot ??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

aldershot...am still so upset. I feel sick.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I forget who it was that was looking for Xmas tunes,

here are my faves- am trying to distract myself.

I believe in father Christmas-Greg Lake
Christmas day- Dido
Peace on earth/little drummer boy- bing crosby and david bowie
santa baby- eartha kitt
when a child is born- johnny mathis
dream a dream- charlotte church
early christmas morning- cyndi lauper


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have one i have one 

Two little boys havd tow little toys  My brothers fav when he was 5 that is


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nell, i'm so so sorry about yr DH - sometimes there's no explaining people, they are just sh*ts. 

lots of love (and thx for the xmas songs) xxxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG nico, you win the prize for best xmas song, most played in my house as a kid (could still sing you every word) - can't believe i hadn't thought of it

DP is going to LOVE you


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

always made me cry that song, I think it must be our age. hehe! I remember it vividly..


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

i think there may hvae to a be a health warning attached to playing that one after a drink on xmas day - guarantted to get me all weepy. Definitely our age - can see my 2 little bruvs singing along to that one (now both 6 foot plus gay men - who'd have thought it? )

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

am listening to a great xmas album. amazing grace now playing. drink and cry warning is vital!!


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Nell...so so sorry to hear about your dh, no rhyme or reason to anything in this world.Wishing him well thoughts and you something nice.
Sency...Thinking of you tomorrow, good luck, loads of positive vibes
Molly Mo
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

X
    XX
   XXX
  XXXX
XXXXX
   III             KISMAS TREE FOR NELS dh AND SENCY TOMORROW


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Nico- will ensure dh gets to see it


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Girls, sorry I've not been around... have been feeling a bit pants which wasn't helped by watching prof tash last night (did tape it as I thought it wasn't a good idea to watch it just now... but somehow couldn't help it!). I really don't know what to do next...... I don't feel ready to give up... but maybe it's best if we do ... but that is a decision I don't need to make right now... but my head is spinning round and round.....

Sency, good luck with your scan tomorrow - I've got everything crossed for you.









Nell, your poor DH - that is terrible. And how awful that he can't come home tomorrow... sending you both hugs....
















love to all

Dolly x

PS: A song for the Christmas list... Fairtytale of New York - The Pogues...


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Nell

God that is awful, Ireally hope your DH will be ok, what a sh.t thing to happen to anyone particularly at this vulnerable time for him. Maybe it was caught on CCTV?, these people don't ever seem to show any remorse, they are real scumbags, I am really sorry.  

Dolly, I assume from your post that your bloods didn't come back on a good note, you have been through so much having to endure so much heart ache.  All I will say is that didn't that woman last night have 8 goes and then get a positive,  I know that doesn't help your situation, but I am sure she, at some timehas had pretty much the same feelings as you at some stage.  I think if Mr T didn't think you had a chance he would of told you.  

She, your a trendy bird on the quiet, a Mui Mui top and what sounds a fab Xmas tree, like someone said, photo please!!!

Egg, glad to see you still posting, when do ou think you'll give it ago again?

Nico, I didn't realise your a dab with the old scissors yourself, did you meet DH over a haircut?

Sencybil, fingers crossed for your scan and you'll be able to relax abit and start to enjoy this pregnancy.  Can I ask about your acupuncture?  I have had it in my last 2 cycles but decided to go to a different woman this time.  I am use to them leaving the needles in your body but this new one would just push the needle into when it hurt and then pull it out again.  She also kept checking my pulse.  How did they treat you?

Sue, I think we must of all conjured up an image of your dog and the tree, great story.  I see you live in Brighton, you didn't have your last treatments at the Esperance did you.  I have had a consultation there and am thinking of starting there maybe soon, still a little undecided between them and ARGC to be honest.  Any views appreciated.

Hi to all you preggy woman.

Samxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just spoke to him, I can hear his fat lip down the line. Crap...this has scared me. He also realised how lucky he was. No one called an ambulance. He has had the living daylights kicked out of him. We cannot change what happened....if he had not gone back to work so early....if if if.
He has a host of people checking in, so that reassures me, I also activated the welfare thing at work, about time they did something for him....he just feels he is adding to my stresses, and it is not that at all. Worrying is part of loving someone, and it is harder to not be able to SEE they are ok and be part of the mending process...argh I am waffling.

Need to sleep or watch CSI. not sure which. At hosp again at 0830 for anaesthetic review bloods etc. Then in again on thurs. Need to book transport now and sort a friend to pick me up.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Nell, I am not surprised this has scared you, I don't even watch crimewatch anymore due to horrific things that happen to people, they always say how rare it it is to be hurt by someone but I am sure we all know someone this has happened to.  I won't even look at people when I drive now because I don't want any confrontation.  On Sat we were driving down a road with cars parked both sides of the road, one of those give way situations, my DP drove down and some wanky boys were coming up doing all the ALI G hand movements with there faces basically against their window screens swearing.  I became so anxious, particularly when meeting them again around the next road, I thought they were following us !  Anyway sorry again Nell, a big cyberfor you, it must be so hard being away from him, I hope you have a good network of friends over there in Germany who you can just speak things through with.  

Samxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sjc

i'm not good with scissors at all i run the front of house at the salon. but did meet dh when he cut my hair many years ago .

dolly your amazing and not that old give your self some time we are always here for you.

nel hope dh is good to come home today.

4 more days for me at work  and still have not done all my shopping i'm feeling a bit ground hog day .

sam is it your appointment this week

better get in the shower

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Nell, you poor thing, what a terrible thing to happen I do hope your DH feels up to coming home soon so you can look after him. There are some complete bast**ds in this world. Why steel someones wedding ring, it makes me so angry. I wish you all the best for tomorrow. Just before they put you under try and see if you can make the full ten count, I never have, but it takes your mind off losing control.
Sue, the lady with the twins at ARGC was being filmed when I was having my Ivig so that must only have been 12 weeks ago so I think she has a way to go yet, so don't worry about her too much yet. 
Sency, good luck for your scan, you levels sound really good and they are heading in the right direction.
Lukey, I hope you managed to find a lovely Lukey Flat.
Dolly, I'm sending you a big cuddle, but as not on a PC I have no smilies.
Molly, I hope you are well.
Nico, not long now till your break, hope tonight isn't too awful.
Ktc, let us know how your scan went today.
Sjc, good luck with in deciding which clinic to go to, obviously I'm bias, but I'm Mr T all the way.
She, I hope you are well, I'm still on gestone, cyclogest, clexane and asprin. But I have my Nuchal scan tomorrow and a BT so hopefully should come off the gestone soonish.
Take care all and hello to everyone else.
Mel xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

How busy is it?!!!!!

Scan yesterday wasn't great... we had a scan with GEETA'S 2ND WHO SAID I HAD AN INCOMPLETE MISCARRIAGE AND A COLLAPSED SAC... THEN GEETA CAME IN TO CHECK WHAT HAD HAPPENED..whoops capitals..than she saw my womb lining and blood flow was excellent..that i was receiving progesterone from the follicle it was just that the sac was small 3.3mm instead of 5...she wants to hold fire til friday..took bloods and repeat tommorrow...dont know if i can do this anymore..my body is tired and up and down like a balloon...

The best to your dh Nell

Thinking of you dolly x

You ok lukey?

How you feeling Mollymo?

Excited Nico? 

Love to all on the thread xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Loubs how terrible for you please let us know how thing are going

sency we need an up date asap you were the first thing i thought about this morning hope you slept OK

NOW help i have just got AF 4 days early Never happend in my case and i have my HLM booked for 15th of Jan ready to start short protocol about the 23rd Jan If AF is going to be Early again which it will now how will that affect the process of the HLM will my little womb have time to recover ready for implant bla bla bla .. Our body's are such unpredictable.

X
XX
XXX
XXXX
XXXXX
iii Kiss mas tree for us all


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

checking in for sency -    

nico - what a pain with AF, can you ask clinic (stating obvious)?

louby - i'm so sorry love, but does sound like there's hope still, so    

mel - good good luck at nuchal scan - all will be fine i'm sure.

dolly - so sorry it's so hard at the moment - i always think you will just KNOW when it's the right time to give up

sam - did both ivfs at esperance, they were fantastic - pm me if you'd like more info, no problem.

nel - thinking of you and dh  

off to try earn cash to pay argc (am having pre-argc financial panic)

lots of love and fingers crossed for sency and louby

Sue xxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your good wishes, I have GOOD NEWS!.  Scan was fine, all looks normal, and we saw the teeniest tiniest little heart beating away.  We both had a bit of a cry.  It is early days still, and the next couple of weeks are tough for the embie, but it feels like a big milestone and I can relax a wee bit more over Christmas, and try to think of myself as pregnant.

Louby - I am so sorry you didn't get better news, and hope things have changed on Friday.  I know what you mean about your body being tired, and it is mwntally and emotionally exhausting too.  You are very strong to have got this far.  Big hugs to you.

Nell - OMG, so sorry for your poor dh.  How sick to take his wedding ring, and also if he was unconcious from the first blow, why not just take the money and scarper?  Is there some local hostility to army folks?  There is still no logic to it it is just evil.  I hope he is able to drive to you, if not as planned, then a day later, you sooooo need to be together.  PLease give him all our love and best wishes, 99% of people are decent, so unlucky for him to run into such scumbags.

Dear Dolly - your situation is such pants, and I can't begin to imagine how you make a decision like that.  When we met you seemed like a very level headed person, and you still have a sense of humour about IVF, so if you decide to keep going it won't be because you are desperate or illogical.  I am so biased towards ARGC that I tend to think cycles elsewhere don't really count in the tally...  I hope you can enjoy Christmas still, and things seem clearer in the new year.  We are all sending you big cuddles.

Nico - call the clinic.  Things seem a wee bit quieter in there so you should get through to someone OK.  They close the phone lines Sat, Sun, Mon, Tue, so make sure you do it today!

Mel - good luck for your scan, I bet it will be a huge relief to come off the gestone, yes?

Hi to Molly too, and welcome back Lukey later today (we hope).

Sency xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

FANTASTIC news Sency - so pleased for you  

now you can enjoy xmas! 

Sue xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency- great news- so pleased for you.

DH has been sent back to hospital so I am waiting to hear what happens next. I have the option of flying back and driving him over but all this depends on what the hospital say. God, I hate this. I have stayed at work as it keeps me from fretting too much, and will just have to be patient and see what happens.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Sency...wow, am so pleased for you, dwell on every positive thought you can muster, sounds so promising, sometimes life is doubly unfair and we have to be put even more 'through the mill' Fingers and everything crossed for you for tomorrow.
Nell.....hope you are ok today and hope your dh is beginning to feel better.What a horrible horrible thing.
Louby lou...what a yo yo you are having to go through,try and keep strong.You certainly sound it, I know the doubt is sooo difficult.
Dolly......Your thoughts are totally totally understandable.It chips away more from us everytime we go through it all again ,Hope you somehow don't give up.it is all so distressing but how worth it is it if it happens.Thinking of you.
Melmac....Tons of luck for tomorrow!Enjoy and can't wait to hear about it.
I am ok, feeling quite down and very negative.Can't seem to get a psitive head on my self and convinvcing myself things have not worked because i can not feel/sense anything! I am just batty and a glass half empty girl as opposed to a glass half full.
lots of love to you all
Molly Mo
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No news...

Anyone that knows the details of someone that does acupuncture in london, can they pm them to me. near to the clinic would be nice if poss.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

phewww sency sit down and relax

Am i mad ............. just invited staff for supper tonight   as we are not having christmas party this year better get my thinking cap on .
and we have JJ tonight  as x out to party I have not been to one party this christmas     how can she be more popular that me  

  all day feet not even a little bit warm.

where is lukey


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

I think it's best if I apologise in advance for what I think is going to be a real rant! Here goes......

We had our departmental Christmas party today, I was having a great time and for the first time in months wasn't thinking about "things". Then I got chatting to this guy I work with.. we were talking about smoking and I mentioned that I would love my DH to stop smoking (he social smokes) and this guy says to me... "oh he really must stop now you've got a little un on the way".... WHAT! "Even passive smoking is bad when you're pregnant" he says!!!! WHAT! Anway, I somehow managed to tell him I'm NOT pregnant without bursting into tears (I can tell you it took a lot - but I managed it!), and he said "sorry I've been missinformed... someone told me you were pregnant and that is why you've had time off".....

Anyway, I politely made my excuses.. went to the loo and promptly burst into tears! I then went back, picked up my handbag and came home... I haven't stopped crying since. I can't believe people at work think I'm pregnant.. I know I have put on a little bit of weight - but not enough surely to look pregnant..... I NOW FEEL FAT AND MISERABLE!










































. I don't want to go into work tomorrow if everyone thinks I'm pregnant.. what if someone else asks me - I don't think I could cope.

Sorry about lack of personals.. I will pop back later when I've stopped crying and can read the screen!

Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- that sucks. Cry away. It is the times it catches off guard, and it is like someone invading that personal area of your life so blase like. hugs- work computer will not let me do smilies...


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Nell.the acupuncture people i use are at 126, harley street and are of course just round corner from clinic.I normally see a lady called Christina.
The tel no is 7935 2030.
Dolly...whats just added stress through all of this is the lies and cover ups that has to go on so other people won't get wind of it all, it is a real nightmare.I am sure what you said to that guy in your defense will get round, this time to your advantage, so you won't have to worry about other people saying anything to you tomorrow.
Its so upsetting having to deal with all of that aswell.Cry it all out,you are entitled to!
Molly Mo


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh Dolly, I feel for you.. just have a cry hun and get it out.   

Sency... fab news hun, it's amazing isn't it?  Now enjoy Christmas!

Nico.. x isn't more popular that you I'm sure.. she probably has to go out as she hasn't got friends to go around to hers ... meow!  

Nell.. hope your DH is ok.  It must be so worrying for you.  Try not to worry about the ring, you've still got DH and that's more important  

Mel, I'll be thinking of you in the morning  

Luke is off flat/house hunting so I'm guessing she hasn't got access to a computer.  

Hello everyone else... hope you're all doing well.  Sorry no more time for personals... DH stuck in Budapest as flight cancelled due to fog and he expects me to try and work out how he can get home.. if it was me I'd just check into the nearest hotel and hit the bar (obviously I'd be alcohol free), but no.. the idiot is thinking of flying to Paris and then driving back to London and I've got to sort it... men  

love all

K xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello lovelies...I'M BACK!!! Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. V tired as stuck in fog-traffic for 5 hours! so just a quickie..

Firstly...Senc - SO SO pleased, what a relief!
Loubs - oh hun, fingers really crossed for Fri
Sue - Dog and Tree...heehee. What time are you in on Fri?
Nelst - good God...is DH OK? When is he coming home. LOL to you both
She - so glad you are back from the murder scene - v worried about you
Nico - oh you had me laughing again but can't remember why! 
Dol - got your text earlier - phone down but will reply now. You know my thoughts : STUFF WORK - they will all know the truth by now so do not worry (it won't be because you look fat either, just because you were off)
Mol - how many days left? PMA, PMA, PMA...
K - know all your news you chatty thing you - hope DH is OK?
Mel - how did it go?

Have I forgotten anyone - MISSED YOU ALL....sorted the apt out - free one on the river so marvellous. Will live there for 6 months then move into dream home, as yet to be found!!

Will catch up properly tomorrow - though out all day....


LOL

Lukey


xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- foggy traffic yuk. Nice to have you back.
DH had MRI scan and that came back ok so possibly concussion that caused the vomiting and headaches.
Is on a flight back to me as of tomorrow night. I don't care about the ring, I just want him home where I can do an inventory of him top to toe and know he really IS alright, cos I loves him I do!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening everyone

Louby, if things were that negative wouldn't Geeta herself confirmed the first persons statement and prepared you for the worst? I know Jac who was on the newbies thread saw she had a healthy emb and another without a heart beat, this also looked like it had 'collapsed' and was told so. When she went for the next scan she had triplets, the embryo ad actually been dividing on her previous scan. I am not saying this is actually what is happening to you, but just wait and see. I do hope this turns out well for you and your family on Friday.

Dolly, oh you poor thing, agree with Molly, the bloke probably feels pretty bad and sounded off to his work colleagues. In someways it would be nice if you didn't have to go in tomorrow but in the reality of things its best to confront it, you will feel better than avoiding the situation. One thinks their getting over the situation and it comes and bites you on the bum again. Sorry your night ended so badly.

Little Nell, sending you another for your rough time at the moment.

Molly, can you answer my post about ? I had not one responce . DO they keep the needles in where you went or just put them in until it hurt then withdrew the needle?

SEC - how happy are you feeling today!

She- no sign of that tree yet. What do you do in a studio, are you an artist?

Nico - so you met as he was cutting your flowing locks then, must be pretty difficult being the first port of call, having to be nice everyday when sometimes you just must want to say . I have had my appointment at the Esperance and because I have a mean level of 10 + (when I have actually been tested) 13 being the highest, they have advised me that I have ovaries of a 41 year old woman! Therefore my success rate, they gave me is around 20%(at their clinic). Interestingly ARGC gave me a 65% success rate.

Sue, the Esperance seems really nice and the results are pretty good, its only 30 mins drive from me. I think I will give them a go before venturing back to ARGC. I totally understand why people go to ARGC after having several goes of IVF and or like you experiences a miscarriage. However, if I've got old eggs I am not sure wherever I go will make my eggs any better? At present, my mind says we cannot justify spending £ 8500 (i have max drugs) for this reason. You know I will be eating my words soon don't you!!

Lukey, glad to have you back, hope you had a good rest and got together some questions for your follow up.

Hi to any body I have missed.

Sam xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, forgot to say, my bloods from CD1 were
FSH 5.3
LH 5.9
prolactin 33.8
for some reason they did not do oestrogen

Does this look like a reasonable result that they would go green for go on??


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Little Nell

Great fsh, not sure about the others, are you on the short protocol?

Sam x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hellooo my darlings

Dolly what a mare. Hopefully the incident will not repeat itself.  I hope that you and your DH are doing something nice for Christmas so that you can forget about tx for a while.  Big hugs hunny  

Oh god Nell - poor poor DH!  You must be fraught - have you heard from him this evening?  Where did this happen?  What utter brutes.  They will get their just desserts.

Great news Sency - am so happy for you.  You must be so relieved!

Nico, how's your DH?  Oh Nico, every day's a parteh when you're around  

Lukester, hope you found a lovely flat and welcome back  

Melster, good luck tomorrow babes.

Loubs, I'm hopeful that all will be well on Friday - I[email protected] keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you my darling.

Sue, when's your drive home?  Hope your pooch is leaving the tree alone ....

Molly, am sending you tons of PMA          When do you test?

Gosh, I am well pooped - very late night last night - didn't get to bed till 3am and haven't work has been a bugger today.  Elo to Egg, Ktc and Sam and Jeannette (where are you?)  Bet Lilly's having a nice time in Thailand...

Gee, woman on 10 years younger had the change when she was 27


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Crossed posts!
Yaaay Lukey!

Sam, Esperance sounds like a good idea as nearer to you for one.  Nice name too - means hope in french    Will endeavour to take a piccie of the tree tomorrow and post it.  I won't see the studio for over a week now - seeing a client tomorrow afternoon and that's work over and done with for a while   I'm a freelance interior designer Sam.

Yaaaay, FSH Nellster and double Yaaaay on DH's return tomorrow - thank goodness.  You ok Nell baby?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- thanks. I spoke to him earlier, I can hear the fatlip in his speech and he sounds dozy, but he rang to confirm he was flying back. Driving not good idea whilst concussed! Happened in Aldershot.Was up with fairies earlier but now he ok, and home tomorrow, I am calmer...relatively. I just hate not being there....and of course I know all the bad things that can come of it....

Sam- i will be doing SP but not till New year, I had my bloods done just to see what they were.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm so glad he's flying back - poor thing.  I hope he isn't in too much pain.

Have you been on the wheatgrass?  Fantastic FSH!

Still, no chicago results


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, been on it daily and also taking spirulina, royal jelly, co-enzyme Q10, sad what we do really isn't it.... 

It is weird but they phoned me about mine, and yet they are not that prompt with you. Maybe you need to rip some clothing and bulge some muscle.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Nell, glad your fella is on his way home, I hope you manage to keep it together when you see him.  Why will you be on the short protocol then with an fsh like that, you lucky woman!


She - are now it all makes sense, you sound very stylish... I wander if you ever came in contact with my mate who worked in an interiors shop in Greenwich, I think it was an actual shop in the market.  Sold great paints and wallpapers, I am sure at times she had to go round people's houses to advise!! Can I ask a paint question?, I won't wait for that answer, shall just go ahead and ask!! I have a dark leather sofa, with deep pink embossed (Designers Guild) box cushions with a purple edge,  dark brown wooden blinds,  everything just seems to be toooooo deep.  The walls are painted, what looks like a grey and I just think the whole room needs lifting, any advice about what colour would do the job. I was thinking a rich Farrow & Ball cream paint, what do you think?  Sorry, just tell me to get on my bike if you think I am being cheeky!!! 

Sam xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam. he has already told me he is too tender for any big luurvin, so I may just weep gently onto his chest...seems appropriate!! I think a pic of said decor is required....

Those were day one bloods. My day 2/3 are not so pretty!! I also have quaffed to most minging concoctions in an attempt to prepare for the unknown.

The big green designing machine- that is SHE. How cool. Now I get the artwork thing....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  yahhhhhhhhhh your back..

i'm not sure what day it is  have just had dinner table giggles that i could not stop with staff member i love (gay ) I have not laughed so much in ages tummy still hurts.

Dolly,  you poor thing

off for more giggles  have ordered cabs for staff and off to sleep

nicoo


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lordy, what is happening to my posts!!!

I'm having a bit of a relapse on the pills and potions front...  Was taking Q10 et al but can't be arsed just lately...  Must do better in the new year...  Think I'll call the ARGC tomorrow - what can be taking so long I wonder...

Sam, on yer bike - I'm off duty       Actually, you're in the right direction on the paint colour - a warm white or a very pale cream to show off the rich colours of your furniture.  Paint and Paper Library, Papers & Paint Ltd, Fired Earth and Designers Guild also do great paint.


xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Nico - great that the social event was a success, wish i was as spontaneous as you!

Nell, will be joining the 21st century over the next couple of days when we get our digital camera delivered, will certainly take a photo.  Sounds like your giving your next IVF your best shot.  Have to say I done this on my first go, accu, hair analysed for vitamins and minerals, Carol Vord diet, exercise and walks at lunchtime to ensure that I was getting my daily shot of daylight.  This time, diet pretty good but eating treats off the Xmas tree, acc and vitamins.  What is the spiro, for sperm function?, and Co -enzyme? thats a Zita suggestion is it not?  I have tried looking at your great spreadsheets fro fsh but was obviously having one of those days because I could not find it.  I have in my mind that you are a Pharmacist?

Thanks for that She, got the P & P library and P & P, will have to brush off the cobwebs and pursuad DP to get ging on that!  Doesn't trust my painting.

Sam x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Off to bed, will catch up tomorrow!

Samx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam not pharmacist, I give medicines to people though. I am a nurse. I have increased the amount of tripe I put myself through with each cycle. I have not had more than a glass of wine since the cruise in Apr this year. 
I read about spirulina,when I was having difficulty getting wheatgrass, it is meant to boost the immune system and settle things down, I lost weight since I started taking it and feel tons better,as I tend to be a person with IBS at times! As for the rest, I just picked it up reading other stuff. Anti-oxidants, etc all work at cell level so cannot really hurt. 

Ok off for bath, trim the bush and ready for a scope up the hooha tomorrow....joy. NBM food from midnight and fluids 0400hr. Having glass of milk now!


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Well I'm on the 2ww now - test on the 28th Dec - so a sober Xmas for me!  Managed to have two full blastos put back on Monday and another 4! for the freezer.  Very happy, but drinking the prune juice!  Resting at the mo, but might venture out towards the end of the week!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Boy is it ccccooold!  With these low temps I want snow g*dammit!

Happy shearing Nellster      

Hey Jeanne, have been wondering where you were.  Excellent news on the 2 blasts with blast frosties to boot!!

Night night Sam.  Sleep well.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Lukey and She...I am testing in theory xmas day! so they offered me 24 dec or 27th dec.Didn't want the chance of to less of a result either way so to speak so opted for 27 dec. 
Molly Mo
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wise decision to test after crimbo Molly.

Night night everyone.
Sweet dreams
*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

jeanne. well done. just checking in before bed.
she- all done and dusted
molly- ooh date is set, eek!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeanne - GREAT NEWS... and frosties....yeaaaaaaaaaaay!
Just a quickie to say Nelst - Good luck for HLM (and more importantly for seeing DH again!)

LOL all - busy day : removals quote, out, then hair cut and shopping....

Dol xxxxxxxxxx


L

xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Morning all

Can't believe it just got up and Niall is still in bed!!

Nell, good luck for your HLM, hope your topiary session went well, just think what creation She is going to come up with with her artistic talent!!  Probably a face of Mr T himself, actually that would be quite funny, but one would need rather a large area of bush to fit a face in I suppose!  Your time with Dh will make you both feel so much better.  Just looked up the Spirulina, sounds just what I need, a boost of protein being a veggie and all that (sorry Nico that dreaded word).

Jeanne, god what a dilemma, think you made the right choice, pretty strong willed woman though. Good Luck.

Dolly hope you will be alright at work today, let us know what happens.

Sam xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning all

I am shattered  no hang over as was very good last night  up in the night with terrible AF tummy and a tooth ake to boot .

Dolly hope your ok this morning 

love nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning morning

Good like Nelst.  Thinking of you.

Sam!  Prefer a lightening bolt    I hope that Niall is your DH and not the milkman.....

Woken by next door's bl**dy ****** builders at 7:30ish.  Was deep in sleep and thought it was still the middle of the night so stormed out of bed and almost had my dressing gown on to go round there before DH showed me the clock    Still no snow  

Am going to phone the ARGC now


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shee 

It took me a long time and lots of phone calls to get my results i find calling at 12 ish is a good time as the morning rush has passed, 

Dh is going to cover reception this afternoon so i can do shome xmas shopping at last

XXX


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Dolly, oh i'm so sorry love, that's awful, just the last thing you needed at the moment. Like the others have said youre entitled to a good cry. But no doubt that bloke will have spread the word and you won't have to face any more of it. Lots of love 

nico - you are SOOO brave just inviting people round like that wish i was more sociable... enjoy that well-earned shopping trip

lukey - nice to have you back, flat on the river, fantastic! Appointment tomorrow 2ish, i feel stupidly nervous like i'm going to a job interview. THink they will  look me up and down and go PAH, too old, get out! (not doing positive thoughts v well at the moment!)

nell - awful stuff with your DH, must be so hard being apart from him with all this going on. Briliant FSH - i would kill for that! Really good luck today with the HLM.

Sam - Esperance were great, i really liked it there. They got this 43-year-old pg twice which is pretty impressive. Also, lots and lots less hassle than schlepping into london and out again. I just can't face the thought of another mc (v high risk at my age) and want to do PGS before putting anything back. They don't test FSH before starting tho (not sure if that's good or bad!). 

She - I'm driving down on xmas eve - hoping traffic will be better. Ho ho. The lovely child-substitute is in more trouble, chewed up 2 of my wrapped presents under the tree. I succumbed to a pair of tinsel-covered dog antlers and forced her to wear them to a friends' party last night - made all the kids (and me) happy. How sad am i?

Jeanne - fingers crossed for the 2ww, brilliant 4 frosties!

and Mel of course (wouldn't be here without you) - let us know how you got on today

I  had a crap crap crap aftenroon yesterday, think i finally did all the crying should probably have done over the last 6 months. Gawd knows where that came from (catches up with you in the end). At least i did it at home with the mutt (maybe that should be partner-substititue..hmmm scary thought) rather than at argc on friday...

lots of love 

Sue xxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you with your fancy about me and my man in the bed She, but Niall is my little, just 2 year old boy (through IVF with high FSH i must add).  You've got that south London thing going on with that lightening bolt!!

Thanks Sue, just hope that even they are soooo nice they can deliver the goods and I can hold onto them.  Totally understand why you going to ARGC!  I think travelling up into London daily for two weeks really is not a big deal if you want a baby! As mentioned before, my circumstances are a Little different and I definitely wouldn't go if The Esperance's figures hadn't dramatically gone up of late!

Housework and ironing today!

Sam x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sam - you're right about the in and out of London thing - not such a big deal (have friends who do it on a daily basis for years just for work...). Just realised i may not be right about the Esperance and FSH - they DO test it when you start tx, i'm just not sure what they are like about not treating it it's high - they certainly didn't stop me - (but am sure you've prob investigated that with them tho). And Niall is living proof that it's not the whole story eh? Gives me hope  

Sue x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

This is going to be in short bursts I fear...............

Nell - good luck for today, prob all over by now.  Hope the GA wasn't too bad for you.  Great that dh will be with you soon.  You can do something nice and romantic to replace the wedding ring.  ACu - I also go to 126.  Web is londonacupuncture.co.uk, you can see all the practitioners cvs, they are v impressive - have all worked in China, and all specialise in supporting IVF - hence location of clinic I think.

Lukey - Yay, Yay, YAy, for flat on river, although I still think you should stay in Surrey and not leave me!  Haircut - trim or restyle?

Jeanne - 4 frosties, so jealous.

Sue - ARGC is the place for you!

Nico - shop shop shop.  PS - have been meaning to say, isn't it nice of Boots to run an advertising campaign for your shop this Christmas.  Gorgeous!

Molly - glug, good luck for 27th.

She - twill be design questions all the way now!!

Back soon.

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shopping 

No 52 bus goes one way to knighsbridge other way brent cross shopping center don't know what way to go  need to get DH some Penhaligans after shave not sure if feniks at brent creoss sell it or not . dont know why i am bothering you with all this but i have 3 hours to make up my mind......

Lukey  Hair cut nice you should have come to my shop  and we could have had lunch together 

sency  you sound a bit happyer to day take it easy 


dolly needs a kissmas tree all for her 

    X
    XX
  XXXX
  XXXXX
XXXXXXX
    IIII          

BRENT CROSS OR HARRODS 

help

NICO
XXXXXXX


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, the cold would sway me towards BC, but I haven't been there in years so don't know how good the shops are.

Sxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

sjc said:


> You've got that south London thing going on with that lightening bolt!!


More Sex and the City on that front Sam.

Just returned from Blackheath and am frozen! Now have to brave it into Knightsbridge to see client then will pop into Harvey Nicks as it would be rude not to...

Will look out for you Nico - what colour is your hair now?

Riverside pad sounds lovely Lukester. Very calming....

Nellster..... DH back later on today - you'll have to be gentle with him.

Wuz up Sency? Are you at work?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shee  , I dont have any hair DH cut it all out am trying to be au natual for tx so no bleach for me  so looking a but grey in places.  still undecied where to go  got to buy for all the staff. got terrible tender AF tummy 

nico


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

do i get scanned on first apointment girls?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

No scan for you tomorrow Sue - just a consult. If your DH is going they'll probably want a sample from him.
No need to be nervous - they are lovely and gentle  

Poor tender tum Nico - take it easy on the shopping front.

Off out now - finally!

toodle pip


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Just been to BC, bad but not heaving....


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Grrr, jealous of all your shopping.

Me work - assessing the financial risk of the roadway under a bridge having to be lowered by 60cm, so that if the bus service is ever replaced by a tram the people don't get their heads shaved.......  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sue - no, no scan.  Just chat.  They are NICE to you, though I had a lady doc, and have never seen her since.

Nelster - hope you ar erecovering nicely.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Am back, I went under ok, if they left me hanging around a little bit first...I slept for a few hours, had some pains like AF pains and am bleeding quite heavily. They had a good look around and I got some photo;s for ARGC, hurrah, so will send those. Did anyone else bleed after HLM? They told me it should stop 24-48hrs.


----------



## KylieM (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello All,

Just wondering if anyone can shed some light for me! I’m thinking about going to ARGC but am not sure if I will end up having my treatment at Weymouth Street or not. The HFEA website says it has got a licence for storage only so does this mean they can’t do treatment?  

Thanks – sorry if this is a silly question!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Woo hoo Nellster.  Well done girl.  Hope the bleed stops soon.  When does your DH arrive?

Hi Kylie - yes the ARGC do treatment.

Well shopping was a bit of a mare - busy as hell.  Bought a pressie for my hairdresser and a few snacky things from the food hall and came straight home.  Out tonight so need a nap prior I think.

ttfn
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ah, well that depends...whilst I was asleep it seems there is a big drama over fog. Not sure if he will get to leave the country yet...he leaves from southampton supposedly. Fed up of the on/off thing already.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I forgot all aboot the fog!  It was pretty bad this morning.  I hope he gets to fly today - what a ruddy pain!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No DH- he got to airport and was told all flights were now cancelled. 
I am so fed up.   He has since texted to say he threw up in car, so likely he needs a review at hospital again. Feck this. I am going to go get him. Not happy at all.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Fair point, it might be easier for you to come over.....
Spare room is here for you if you need.

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- he has thrown up again so is being taken to hospital. I am packing a bag and waiting to see what happens. I cannot really drive tonight but I can get up early and go tomorrow morning. If necessary the system for welfare can come get me and do it that way. Need to find passport.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh babes you poor thing.
I'll pm you my mobile - let me know if I can do anything at all.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, just sat here thinking all sorts and cannot snap out of it. Found passport and got a bag packed....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

done shopping just got back , a client gave me a lift to BC it was mad so many people haVE not been out for a while found it all a bit over welming.

Dh has come home ina bad mood so i;m keeping clear why are men so dificult.??

better go make something for supper

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- hope your tummy is feeling better. DH probably just wants a big hug, so go surprise him with one randomly


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

blo*dy hell - it is FREEZING out there....

Have new hair (Ok not that new) - Ok but should have gone to Gorgeous and had lunch with Nico - hey ho
Nelst - Noooooooooooooo can't believe the fog is holding up DH - BUT DO NOT DRIVE tonight and that is an order Mrs. Glad HLM was OK.
Sue - I am in tomorrow too for follow-up - 4pm - will have brown furry (not animals) coat on, dark hair to shoulders and DH is tall and dark with glasses (I love the preppy look) - prob will miss you but you never know...
Senc, Mol, Jeanne - hope you are all OK with your varous stages of being embied up
She - shopping from hell - know what you mean, took me 45 mins to park in Guildford today
Dol    


Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bah humbug

Off for food (if we have any)

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH had CT scan, no bleeding seen. Reckon it is bad concussion. He has been discharged. Trying to work out how to get here now, using rail or tunnel!! FFS life just has to get easier soon....


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Nell, I am so pleased he has had a scan to eliminate further going ons, you really deserve some luck woman,  I hope ,however you both decided to come together, was a safe journey. Hope your pictures of you inner wanny were a delight to look at, glad to here you had no unusual happenings going on up there.

She - you sound a good friend to have.

Sencybil, god that sounds all abit mathematical for my mind!

Nico, if your worried about your hair can't your DH come up with a funky wig for you? Or had you better not ask him tonight?

Lukey, wow the flat sounds grand, where are you living at the mo then?  Hope you get some good feedback tomorrow and you've e.mailed some questions?  Will be interested to here what they have to say.

Hi to Sue, Molly and Jeanne.

Sam x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Lukey..lovely about the flat, sounds amaaazing.....
Nell.....great news that the scan showed all clear, I know he is still not feeling great but at least everything else has been ruled out.
Hi and good night to Sue, sjc, Jeanne, Sam, Nico, She, Sency and Melmac and anyone else who may be reading this.
Wish I could say i was feeling so tired that i had to go to bed.Just bored, fed up feeling negative and going to have a bath (luke warm) before my date with the lovely 'gestone' and ritodrine at midnight. 
molly Mo
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning all 

its Freddy freezing we took jjs quilt of his bed and had 2 on last night and a hot water bottle, DH snap out of bad mood once green curry was put in front of him MEN phhhhhh.

2 days at work yip yip yipppppppyyyyy for me 
just had tea and marmite toast in bed yum yum we woke up at 5am this  morning 

poor Nelly hope DH is delivered to you soon your time is so precious together 

so who and what are we all doing for Christmas 

We just the DH and i no Little JJ    are going to Salisbury  no brother and pregnant partner thank god and no baby's or young children my mummy and daddy are very sociable and there will be a drinks party  around every corner , Christmas lunch will be and favorite aunty's  after Christmas service in Salisbury cathedral if we don't make midnight mass (we never do).  Uncle is an x chef so Christmas lunch will be subline goose and a rib of beef.
Boxing day  about 20 people go on the Viney (thats my maiden name) boxing day walk which is different each year but includes a lot of pubs and all back to ours for home made soup and games ,thats Stella's favourate day ... dam i did not get the dog a present yesterday.

back to London to pick up JJ on Wednesday and then we have to do it all again at  MIL - the good food    but will have eaten enough by then and be on diet so will not have to eat frozen food from Asda and all share one roast potato between 8 of us 

Joy to the world and all that jazz

still in bed so better get a wiggle on as have to balance till from DH being in charge of it all afternoon


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sam good luck for todays appointment bet your glad your not driving

and she   what did you buy your hairdresser for Xmas we have a collection of gifts but mostly champers    we like that  i have a client who buys me earing each year i have not got my ears periced and look like Pat Butcher from east enders if i do.

love nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning all,
DH is coming over on eurostar and sets off soon. A friend volunteered her husband to drive, not sure I am covered if anything happens, so we can go get him. Hurray. DH home tonight....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Hooorah too! Great news Nell - that is what we wanted to hear...

Nico - mmm marmite on toast in bed - yum. The Viney walk sounds fab...my dad's house is just the same never a quiet moment. Am going to in-laws   on Xmas eve til Box Morning then down to my Mum's for the 26th/7th then my Dad's 27th-29th with lots of cousins etc. Will all be jolly I am sure..

Sue - good luck today if I don't see you
Sam - I did email my questions on Monday - thnx for the tip - will update you when I get back. Apt is not that marvellous just free for 6 months!

Have a lovely day all - off to the smoke for shopping/lunch/(appt with ARGC!!! - weird interlude to Xmas day out)/drinks and Mary Poppins....with DH who is still under the duvet, bless.

Yohoho

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- have a great time today, Mary Poppins- how fab! Hope the ARGC bit in the middle goes ok too. Have a hugalicious time


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

morning ladies,

nell - what a nightmare you've been having - i'm so glad DH on his way to you 

nico - your xmas sounds fab (but sad not with JJ) - i've been banned from getting a goose as DP ma won't eat anything 'foreign' (??!) (she once refused to have a cheese sandwich in 'french' bread...)

lukey - I'll keep my eyes peeled for you if I'm running late - i'll have on long purpley/grey coat, longish blondish hair, specs too! I hope your follow up is useful love.

nervous nervous nervous (what a wimp

hi to Sency, She, Sam, Molly, Dolly and everyone else xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sue- hope your ARGC visit goes ok too...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone

Great news on your DH Nell.  

Nico, got her a gift box from Clarins - all wrapped and ready to go  

Good luck with the ARGC follow up Lukey.  Sounds like you have a nice day planned and may I say that your DH sounds delish!

Aw Sue, I'm sure today's consult will go well.  Are you going with your DH?

Sency, surely half day today for you.....

Molly, sending you some more pma              

Jeanne, hope your 2ww flies by.  Take it easy on the prune juice though....

Feeling somewhat fragile today.  We had some friends round and I made a french martini derivative - fresh pineapple thru the juicer and blended some rasberries and strawberries with chambord and malibu.  Very yummy then we went off for dinner to the organic tapas where far too much organic red wine was consumed.  Think I have put on half a stone with all the pre xmas eating and drinking  

Love to Loubs, Lilly (on a beach sunning herself), Ktc, Egg, Sam, Truly, Dolly, Melmac and Welshie.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

DH stashed away in the wilds of Devon with 90-year-old ma! (his best excuse yet for not coming  ). In a way it's easier to ask all the really difficult questions without him (he gets really upset the more invasive it gets, bless).

Wondering about Mel's scan and Louby's scan too?

Might have to follow lukey's example and get some shopping in - half the lights on the tree have gone on the blink suddenly (i'm trying not to think about what might have caused that). But Oxford St on the last working day before xmass... 

She that drink sounds fab - what's chambord?

Sue xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah...Loubs' scan today I think...GOOD LUCK Loubs


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Chambord is a rasberry licqeur (sp?) - comes is a really cute bottle.

Best of luck Loubs.

Off out now - c u all later.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Louby- thinking of you....


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Blimey O'Reilly Nelster, on top of everything else, you so did not need fog and travel troubles.  Anyway, great he has got a seat on the train, I heard they have sold over 12000 seats in the last 2 days  .  Glad the HLm went OK, and you can put the snaps in the family album?  I think you two need a very uneventful few days together!

She - between your box of Clarins and Nico's £90 tip, I am scared to ever get my hair cut again as am clearly a complete meany.Sounds like you have a very organic hangover this morning.

Lukey - good luck today, want a full report on how it goes.  Ooh, Mary Poppins, lucky girl, hope you enjoy.

Nico - green curry would cure any bad mood.  Your Christmas sounds fab, especially the goose and beef.

Sue - stop worryig, today is a very positive thing, first step and all that, and they WILL be nice to you.
Your MIL sounds like my dad, who refers to mushrooms as 'those foreign black things'

Kylie - why are you concerned about treatment at Weymouth St?  Have heard one or two had ET there, but 99% is at Upper Wimpole St.

Hi Sam, Hope you are chilling for Christmas

Louby, thinking of you today, big hugs.

Molly, must be some lovely Christmas TV on today, try and make the most of taking it easy and don't be too bored.

Christmas for me = Eurostar to Paris on Sunday, converging of the inlaws at BIL's new apartment.  It may be Paris, but its still the in-laws, tho better than being at their freezing cold house in Crowborough.  Back on Monday night, then guests from South Africa arrive on Tuesday and stay for a week.  AM hoping they go out all the time so get some peace and quiet.  Dh has been put in charge of coking for them, they are his friends afterall!

Sency xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, all the antwerp seats were full and several other options, obviously no one really wants to go to brussels...lucky for us. Airline have given him a free travel pass for future use. Just phoned the insurance claim line to log the incident. I have to find a picture with dh ring on it and get an estimate for a new one. 
He still feels awful and as it is a friends car, I am travelling with a bucket and some wet wipes! Poor sod, all we want is Christmas together....and boy we are going to have it


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  I am sorry i have compleatky missed the bit about you having an appointment to day 
so here is one of my biggest KISMAS TREES YET  


                                x
                              XX
                              XXX
                            XXXXX
                          XXXXXX
                          XXXXXXX
                        XXXXXXXX
                        XXXXXXXXX
                      XXXXXXXXXX
                    XXXXXXXXXXXX
                  XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
              XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
              XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
            XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                          IIIIIIIIIII


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Afternoon

Well I must say just had a couple of laughs reading this page.. Sency, is your partner really been put in charge "of coking" your friends from South Africa after Christmas, isn't that illegal? And at least your dad is talking about mushrooms!

Sue, your MIL is a classic, I love those one liners, my FIL (RIP) use to say "I'm not eating that foreign muck" and a colleagues mother says "don't .ucking swear", .  Good luck today Sue, hope your not too disappointed with the repro furniture!

Little Nell, not long now, when you both meet it's going to be like that famous photo of the man kissing his wife passionately in the 1940's (so famous I can't remember if its a solider or sailor).  

Lukey - Good luck for today.

She - Bloody hell i feel like I've put on half a stone just reading what you had, probably lost it though salivating though, thinking about tapas.

Louby, thinking if you today.

Dolly, where are you, what happened?

Nico, sounds like a real traditional Xmas for you, now we know where you get your socailable streak!!

Samxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

where are you all


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got dh through the door, rough as hell and he promptly threw up. He looks awful. Black eye and yellow bruising all down one side. He is really bad with motion sickness,so the journey has been rough on him. 
Quiet night in for us. I think final of strictly ballroom is tonight? Yeah!

DH IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell get him some arnica tablets and cream now 

poor boy  kiss mas tree comming up 


                                X
                               XX                                                                                                      XXX
                            XXXXX
                           XXXXXX
                          XXXXXXX
                         XXXXXXXX
                        XXXXXXXXX
                       XXXXXXXXXX
                     XXXXXXXXXXXX
                   XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
               XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
              XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
            XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                          IIIIIIIIIII


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nell - fantastic news DH is home (if poorly). Hope Nico's kissmas trees are doing the trick.

Apologies for the infertility/ivf/tx waffle that's about to follow - more to clear my mind of it all before friends and their kids come for the evening... Feel free to skip next para  

Well i'm officially an argc girl (well, sort of) Very tickled by the repro furniture comment (sam i think). The bloke i saw was really nice in a very low key sort of way - vast amounts of info in a short amount of time and tolerated my constant interruptions. Not all good news for me (but wasn't likely to be really). Talking about HLM (nearly called it that in there  ), immune tests (i've got an auto immune thyroid problem anyway) and icsi and pgs, so the credit card's already feeling nervous. But i really do feel that if i fail here then I would fail anywhere and at least i'll have given it my best shot. He did say that it was very unusual to be got BFPs twice 'at my age' so he had more hope than he would normally have for a 43-year-old (5% apparently). Start the monitoring cycle mid Jan, and tx mid Feb (FSH willing, which is a big BIG if). Nearly made me cry when he said at the end "you need to try to stop thinking about all this, and leave it up to us". Like handing over responsibility to somone else or something. Very nice feeling.

Enough now - onto more interesting things - on tonight's menu... nigella's coke-baked gammon (trying to get teenagers to eat something that's not a burger!). Far from convinced but it's looking good. I'm only doing it to sneak in a caffeine shot.

Didn't see lukey today (at least don't think i did) - hope it went well Lukey

love to everyone else - anyone heard from mel or louby about their scans?

Sue xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's all good - Nell's DH is home; coke baked gammon on Sue's menu tonight and Sency's friends from SA will be coked up by her DH!  

Glad your consult was so positive Sue and hope that your fears were allayed.

Clinic called, NK cells are raised so will be treated with IVIG and steroids so will now put on even more weight    Am going to drown my sorrows in a few chocolate beers doon the road.  Oh and we have just had to have words with next doors' builders who were banging away when we got back after 6pm!  Will be calling my lawyer on Wednesday - think will have to take out an injunction to put a stop to it.  Sorry for the rant


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much lately but I've been taking time out while we try to come to a decision as to whether to cycle again (still none the wiser) I'm afraid. We've been looking into adoption and I've been doing acupuncture and taking fish oils in the hope that a miracle will happen. But to be honest I'm not sure it is doing anything for me so at the moment I'm leaning more and more towards cycling again as I am not yet ready to accept my infertility.

As you all chatter so much I really haven't been able to catch up on all the posts so forgive my lack of personals. I really just came on because I wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas and happy new year. I hope all your dreams come through in 2007 (though I know it has already happened for a lot of us.

_*M E R R Y C H R I S T M A S E V E R Y O N E  * _

      

Love Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

MORNING  last day at work for me whuhooooooooooooooo

hope you all had a nice friday 

Lukey how was mary poppins and your appointment  hope some thing good came from it 

she  your the same as me when it comes to IVIG and all the rest of it  i felt very sorry for my self as i always thought that one day i would just get pregnant out of the blue but the NK ect sort of puts a stop to that ,

nell look after DH how long do you have together 

sam93 how do you feel about ARGC this morning still possitive i homw 

SAM the one and only no 1 sam so good to here from you again hope you find all the answers in 2007

welshi  we miss you so so much hope things are ok with you 

better go be back later for the rest 

lots of love 

last day of work girl nico


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hurrah nico's last day at work!!! (bet you can't wait to finish).

Still feeling optimistc about ARGC - despite first hangover in nearly a year. Forgotten how it felt... Bit scared about all the FSH stuff (if you don't mind me asking, what's the highest any of you been treated?) but determined to do     (doesnt come naturally to  me )

Chocolate beers She? Sounds good (despite my head this morning).

Hope Nell and DH are having a lovely time together

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Morning lovely FFs..

Sue - sounds really good - they do have knack of saying really heart warming things (mine from yesterday was " we are so sorry it did not work for you" - like it there fault and was a complete misnoma (sp?) or something!). Great news you can give it a go and I agree with whoever you saw (who was it by the way?) - if you have had 2 BFPs you must have something going on in there that is right
Senc - lovely to hear all about your mushrooms, SA friends, DH's cooking and all, but the mother in me wants to know how your levels are and when the next scan is etc etc etc  - tell all pls
Nico - love the special sized kismas tree....hope today is fun and not too stressful - when are you off to your parents?
She - wow I want you round here to do all my cocktails from now on. I think it's good they've found some info in the immune tests - let's hope the concoction of meds does the trick for you
Nelst - thank the lord he is OK - poor luv. Hope you are cuddling carefully?!
Mol - not long to go now - How will we know how you got on? Can you text us or something whilst we are all away? Will really be thinking of you as you are my inspiration (along with Dol)
Dol - Hope you gave that mad work bloke a good talking too! Are you OK - done all the shopping? Don't go away - we like you!
Sam - Happy Xmas to you too and thnx for the PMs...hope you find some clarity (maybe santa will bring it for you?!)
Sam,sjc - you are so perceptive - I laugh all the way through all the posts (except the ones about BFNs and Nell's DH of course) all the time but can never remember why!

Well - had a really good consult yesterday.....was expecting them to say I could do it again if I wanted but with not too much enthusiasm - but it was the complete opposite - they think my cycle was really good (bizarrely I am the opposite of most and they get better with each one! - put it down to the fact I am more than the skeleton I was now and do not have any work stress) - would have just liked one more embie so they could go to blasts. They did not think FSH was a great crisis (or previous endo)  - basically they felt it should have worked (embies - quality - better them most apparently) and it was down to luck. They will do a few more repeat immunes (not too expensive) just to see if IVIG is really not needed (they still think not), may change some meds but othwise they said they would do the same again .... so we are doing it all again - prob March/April. Will do a chromosome test with the GP to rule out any obvious genetic issues beforehand then off we go...I know I am mad but I just can not give up on our baby - I am only 38 for god's sake!

As for Mary Poppins - It was BLOODY BRILLIANT - without doubt the best thing I have seen for ages and you all MUST go....Step in Time and Supercal will blow you away.....oh and Chimchiminey of course!

Now off to get lovely dinner for DH and I tonight - last night alone for 5 days .......mmmmmmmmm

LOL

Lukey

xx

Sue - just seen your post - I had a Tx at previous clinic on 13 - was not a good cycle - I had 11 on this last one (bets yet). Would really recommend holding out for best you can get (though it's the combo of the right FSH - ideally 10 - and Oetradiol - ideally less than 150 - they are looking for on Day 1/2)


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

I now see where the confusion has been; Nico it is Sue93 not Sam93!! Must be that champers!!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry sue  I think she new what i ment 

have just made emergncy dentist appointment for 12 to day of all the time to go down with ragggging tooth pain

poor me


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lukey i'm so pleased for you love - don't blame you at all for getting on with it again - sounds really really positive. I'm sure next time will be the time for you. Had a quick scan round the waiting room when i left but couldn't spot you (and was on the point of blubbing but holding it together so making a quick exit - i'm always fine til someone's nice to me, then...  ).

Not sure of name of the bloke i saw, youngish, asian-ish (i'm cr*p at telling where people are from - maybe philippines?, but could easily be on the wrong continent!), quite a strong accent, very straightforward and quite stern (in a nice way) about the things argc insist on (FSH etc). Did feel like he really knew his onions.

Again, so so pleased it was a good follow up. As you say, you are a spring chicken frankly!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico, no problem quite liked being sam (whole new me ) - you poor thing, toothache is the WORST. very sensible to get appointment and not leave it... good luck.

off to do the work should hvae been doing yesterday... xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

just got back from the dentist  bit numb but hope he has sorted out the pain till after christmas when i am booked in for root canal tx "lovley"

poor me


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Sue - totally agree with your train of thought, which is pretty much similar to many of the other woman on this thread, if your going to go for it, give it your best shot eh!! It does feel me with confidence that you've had two BFP at your previous place though, from a total selfish point of view for me going to your previous clinic. What's your highest fsh ever been then? That goes for you as well Lukey?  When I had my follow up the doctor at ARGC, she said that 13 was higher than normal, but not high enough to worry about. Have you tried chinese herbs for your thyroid?

Lukey ,sounds great for you and your DH as well, will be interest in your change of meds.  Were you on Gonal F and Merinol last time?

Nico, felt like abit of a teacher earlier,but am sure it was ok to highlight the blip.  Glad you had your tooth sorted before the big day!

She - shame about the raised levels, but just hang onto the fact that this may be the reason for not being successful and by combating that you'll have a baby. 

Sam - nice to hear from you, not sure if you got my message before about looking at Londonlou's profile, unfortunately she has just had a miscarriage but after going to Create in Nottingham she had the best womb lining ever!!! 

Little Nell, I'm sure there is alot of loving going on in Germany at this moment.

Just thinking ahead really and wandered if anyone can recommend some funny films and books over the two week wait,( apparently laughed helps) as there is going to be quite a few of us IVFing in the New Year. Just had a thought, as I have made the decision of going to the Esperance I hope I can still post on this ARGC site!

Sam xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Sam - durrrrrrrrrrrr, of course you can hun - we love anyone on here you know that  . answer you questions I ahd Prugon last time - think they were more meaning a change to the steroids than the stimms? Highest ever FSH when cycling about 13ish I think  

Girls - v worried as DH has taken to calling me Angel....whilst this may sound sweet I am worried as to where it has come from : is it
1) it is Xmas so fits nicely  
2) he is having an affair and confusing me with the younger model (with lovely eggs) - heeheehee just joking  
3) He thinks I am a porn star due to renewed sack activity since BFN  

Mmmmmmm - any other guesses welcome

Nico hope teeth are OK   

Lots of Christmas love

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My poor poor toothy peg 

still numb just sucked some pasta for lunch  nothing stops me eating   

SJC  where are you having TX next 

who has hered from lou i did not know she had lost the baby how terrible .


My dh is having his hair highlighted POOF

nico xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Nico - Londonlou is different to our Loubs - but you're right, where is she? - hope you are OK Loubs


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

will you lot stop confusing me with the same names


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico - still funny even with toothache 

anyone heard anything about mel's nuchal scan? it was on thurs i think?

lukey - yr 'angel' post made me laugh even with lousy hangover / too  much work


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Sue - we aim to please....

I know that K (ktc) heard from Mel and I think all went well - though think Mel still v sicky so prob taking it easy in God's House..  

Too early to open champagne?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

never too early lukey  

am officially giving up for xmas girls, computer off, drinks to open, driving to do (not in that order, honest)

thanks so making me laugh a lot in the last few weeks

HAPPY CHRISTMAS ALL OF YOU

Sue xxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm signing off too.  Off to Paris tomorrow, hmm doesn't that sound good?

To the mother in Lukey - no more beta tests - hurray - so no idea how levels are - its wonderful! Scan on Thursday.
Glad your appt was so posiive, its exactly what I thought they would say!  Its gonna work hon (or should I say Angel?)!

Nico - poor thing, toothe troubles are the worst!

Nelster and Mr Nell, have a lovely quiet Christmas

Back in a few days!

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Offski too - had 2 glasses of champs and got loads of packing to do....back Fri    

Lots of love all

MERRY CHRISTMAS - YOHOHO (and a bottle of rum)

Lukey

xx

(Senc - cheeky! Good Luck on Thurs)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- enjoy champagne, it is bubble time....My DH calls me angel all the time, that or beautiful lady!! So I think it is lovely as it remind me of my gorgeous DH.

DH is doing ok, apart from headache from hell and a lot of nausea. No vomiting today=improvement. Anything is best done in the morning when the headache is just starting 
Sam- want a laugh, watch 
1. over the hedge
2. ice age
3. ice age 2
4. american pie

Nico- horrible toof ache...yuk. My dad always gave me whisky, never noticed the pain after that!!

Sue- ooh hangover, remember those vaguely. Intend to get me one on New years eve..
Sency- safe trip and bon voyage...

That will do for now. Off to make muffins with dh. In work tomorrow and doing a little lunch for those of us on duty. DH will come in too.

Love and peacefulness to all on their travels....from me and the bruised dh...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

got very drunk with staff after work feel terrible this morning  but have 9 whole days of work.

Of to Mummys today for a marathon of partys.


hope you all have a very H appy Christmas

last kismas tree of the year

              X
              XX
            XXX
            XXXX
          XXXXX
          XXXXXX
        XXXXXXX
              III


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas everyone. Enjoy!*

*xx*


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

HO HO HO Girlie's,

Just popped into say I wish you a very Happy Christmas and a fantastic New Year.

As Lukey said the Nuchal scan went well, 99.something % of not having downs for both of them which is a huge relief.  The scan at the Fetal Medical Centre was so clear, they have some fab equipment.

Lukey and Sue I'm glad your consult went well, they are such nice people aren't they, and Nell, I'm so glad that you DH is home and safe at last.

She, Nico, Molly, sjc, K, Sency, Dolly, Sam, Loubs, Love to you all and wishing you all the very best for the coming year.

Take care all.
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!

lots of love
Dolly xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79401.0

N x


----------

